# Game of Thrones Season 7



## rightwinger

Two days away

Who will end up sitting on the Iron Throne?
Will it matter once the White Walkers breach the wall?

Winter is coming










.




.


----------



## rightwinger

The Game of Thrones Book of the Dead


----------



## Rocko

I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff


----------



## BlackFlag

Rocko said:


> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff


Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.


----------



## Rocko

BlackFlag said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
Click to expand...


Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.


----------



## BlackFlag

Rocko said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
Click to expand...

GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.


----------



## Rocko

BlackFlag said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.
Click to expand...


Better than breaking bad? That's my all time favorite show.


----------



## BlackFlag

Rocko said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than breaking bad? That's my all time favorite show.
Click to expand...

I loved Breaking Bad.  Best ending to a series ever IMO.

But it doesn't even come close to comparing to GoT.  The scale of the show and the epicness of the dozens of plots put it in a league of its own.  I can't think of any other show that comes even close.


----------



## rightwinger

Rocko said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
Click to expand...

Easy show to binge watch


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than breaking bad? That's my all time favorite show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Breaking Bad.  Best ending to a series ever IMO.
> 
> But it doesn't even come close to comparing to GoT.  The scale of the show and the epicness of the dozens of plots put it in a league of its own.  I can't think of any other show that comes even close.
Click to expand...

I look at the production values, acting and writing on GoT to be superior to most movies today
They also have the luxury of extended storytelling


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than breaking bad? That's my all time favorite show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved Breaking Bad.  Best ending to a series ever IMO.
> 
> But it doesn't even come close to comparing to GoT.  The scale of the show and the epicness of the dozens of plots put it in a league of its own.  I can't think of any other show that comes even close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I look at the production values, acting and writing on GoT to be superior to most movies today
> They also have the luxury of extended storytelling
Click to expand...

I was telling my friend the other day to watch it and I was trying to think of another show in the past to compare it to but there's nothing.  Every episode is an event that everybody will be talking about the next day.

Other shows that have done that are maybe like "Lost," or "Walking Dead," or "Breaking Bad" as mentioned above, but those are not even close to being on the same level.


----------



## BlackFlag

15 minutes!


----------



## mamooth

If anyone still needs to watch it, and doesn't have HBO or wants to pay for a livestream, you can see most GoT episodes on Youtube the next day, just split into small pieces. That's how I've watched the series.

A warning, some spoilers ahead about s7e1.

I wasn't surprised by anything in the episode. I already has read spoilers about what Arya was planning. The episode was mostly laying groundwork for the rest of the season.

Favorite things? 

Zombie giants. Ruh-roh. And they let Bran back through the wall? Bad idea. That boy is a curse.

Samwell's bedpans/stew montage.

"You're a lucky man." -- Tormund. I laughed hard.

"I learned a lot from her." -- Sansa, on Cersei. Ooh. Sansa has gotten cold. Though I'm wondering if the Sansa/Jon disagreements are partially staged, to draw out Littlefinger.

"I've got a thousand ships and two good hands" -- Euron. It seems we have another charismatic psychopath around, one who relishes baiting Jaime.

What will Euron bring back as a gift? Some people who have read the books say it will be a dragon horn that can control dragons, but I think not. Such an item hasn't been mentioned on the TV show before, and it's too late to suddenly throw in a new mcguffin. I'm guessing it will be one Elyria (sp?) Sand, the person who murdered Cersei's daughter.

Being kind of slow on the uptake, I didn't realize at first why the Hound was so reluctant to go into that house, then I had the head slapping "Oh, it's _that_ farmer's house" moment.


----------



## rightwinger

So Khaleesi finally lands on shore and is preparing for battle, Cersei is solidifying her strength and Jon Snow is preparing to fight the White Walkers and being undercut by his stupid sister

My money says Sam will be the one who ends up on the Iron Throne. He is the only one who realizes the real threat to the kingdom and he will find the book that explains how to defeat the White Walkers. While the others are fighting among themselves....It is Sam who will rise and save the kingdom


----------



## GHook93

I don't get how they are going to build up Cersei as a real threat. The Lanisters have no allies and are weak from years of war. Danny has a formidable army in the Dorthaki and Unsully, not to mention her dragons, more than enough to take kings landing. But then she has the Tyrells, the largest house in Westros, Martels (who are a peak strength since they avoided war) and half the Ironborn.

I just wish they would get the conquest storyline over with.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> I don't get how they are going to build up Cersei as a real threat. The Lanisters have no allies and are weak from years of war. Danny has a formidable army in the Dorthaki and Unsully, not to mention her dragons, more than enough to take kings landing. But then she has the Tyrells, the largest house in Westros, Martels (who are a peak strength since they avoided war) and half the Ironborn.
> 
> I just wish they would get the conquest storyline over with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Winter is here

I wish they would get off the meaningless power struggles and move on to the real threat


----------



## strollingbones

the double edged sword...save the kingdoms with dragon dust....it kills the white walkers.....while enabling your dragons to be killed or ....stop the use of dragon dust...and risk the kingdoms? but save your dragons?

dragonstone is the key


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Rocko said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've yet to see GOT. I just got hbo free from the cable company for one year on a promotion and my hbo on demand doesn't have all the episodes dating back to season 1. What a ripoff
> 
> 
> 
> Try getting the HBO Go app or going to the HBO Go website and sign in with your cable info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, but it's too much trouble. I don't really have time for tv shows anyway with the NFL coming on soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GoT is no ordinary TV show.  Every episode is a spectacle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than breaking bad? That's my all time favorite show.
Click to expand...


If BB Was like GOT, Walter White would be dead in the first season, Jessy would be dead in Season 2


----------



## strollingbones

sam the coward, sam the meek becomes king of the 7 kingdoms.....there is an irony


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

too young but she is a tough one


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> sam the coward, sam the meek becomes king of the 7 kingdoms.....there is an irony



That is why I think it will happen. Totally unexpected and a rewarding ending. Nobody would object to Sam winning in the end

Sam is pure of heart, Sam is loyal and kind, Sam may also be the wisest man in the kingdom

If Sam saves the kingdom from the White Walkers as they destroy the other armies....I think Sam gets made king


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


>



Love that little girl

She is a great actress


----------



## strollingbones

sam has just enough title to allow it....his father tossed him out for being a coward....or else he would have been a lord?


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> So Khaleesi finally lands on shore and is preparing for battle, Cersei is solidifying her strength and Jon Snow is preparing to fight the White Walkers and being undercut by his stupid sister
> 
> My money says Sam will be the one who ends up on the Iron Throne. He is the only one who realizes the real threat to the kingdom and he will find the book that explains how to defeat the White Walkers. While the others are fighting among themselves....It is Sam who will rise and save the kingdom



Ok I am with you that Danny will probably meet her end before taking the Iron Throne. Lol Sam is cleaning shit right now. That would be a hell of a promotion


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Tyrion takes the throne, gives everyone in Middle Earth a living wage and Single payer Healthcare

Trust me, I met GRR in a cafe in ABQ and stole the last 2 pages of Book 7


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> sam has just enough title to allow it....his father tossed him out for being a coward....or else he would have been a lord?



Fact is....If Sam slays the King of the White Walkers he is not a coward


----------



## strollingbones

but that is how he has been portrayed in the book  sam the craven


Samwell Tarly


----------



## strollingbones

When Sam turned fifteen, his father bluntly told him that he was not worthy of their house's ancestral Valyrian steel sword, Heartsbane, and that he must join the Night's Watch and renounce his family name so that he would not stand in the way of Dickon's inheritance. Failing that, Randyll promised that Sam would suffer an unfortunate hunting accident on the morrow. Sam chose to take the black.[


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> When Sam turned fifteen, his father bluntly told him that he was not worthy of their house's ancestral Valyrian steel sword, Heartsbane, and that he must join the Night's Watch and renounce his family name so that he would not stand in the way of Dickon's inheritance. Failing that, Randyll promised that Sam would suffer an unfortunate hunting accident on the morrow. Sam chose to take the black.[



He also came back and stole that Valyrian steel sword
Another clue that he is the one who will slay the king of the white walkers


----------



## rightwinger

Cool part from episode one

Jorah reaching out of his prison cell for Sam and his arm all stone like

Maybe Sam helps him find a cure


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Cool part from episode one
> 
> Jorah reaching out of his prison cell for Sam and his arm all stone like
> 
> Maybe Sam helps him find a cure



Obviously the best part was the beginning when Arya kills the Freys


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool part from episode one
> 
> Jorah reaching out of his prison cell for Sam and his arm all stone like
> 
> Maybe Sam helps him find a cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the best part was the beginning when Arya kills the Freys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Revenge is a dish best served cold


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool part from episode one
> 
> Jorah reaching out of his prison cell for Sam and his arm all stone like
> 
> Maybe Sam helps him find a cure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously the best part was the beginning when Arya kills the Freys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Between the books and the show, I've been waiting for Arya to start the real revenge killing spree for a long time.  

I'm worried that with so few episodes left, there won't be time to tie up all the loose threads still floating around.


----------



## mamooth

I think The Wall is coming down eventually. The whole thing. Crash, bang, boom. Why do I think that? Because we're now seeing people (like the arch-maester) say "Oh, we'll be fine, because we have the wall." I think the wall crashing down will be what ends season 7.

The Night King will manage it with his magic, because Bran, who bears his mark, passed through The Wall. Dolorous Edd (one of my favorites), should have sent him packing. But then, Bran gave him his little speech, and Edd was like "Hmm, gloomy dude, speaks in a monotone about the threat of the dead ... yeah, he's definitely related to Jon."


----------



## martybegan

mamooth said:


> I think The Wall is coming down eventually. The whole thing. Crash, bang, boom. Why do I think that? Because we're now seeing people (like the arch-maester) say "Oh, we'll be fine, because we have the wall." I think the wall crashing down will be what ends season 7.
> 
> The Night King will manage it with his magic, because Bran, who bears his mark, passed through The Wall. Dolorous Edd (one of my favorites), should have sent him packing. But then, Bran gave him his little speech, and Edd was like "Hmm, gloomy dude, speaks in a monotone about the threat of the dead ... yeah, he's definitely related to Jon."



From the Hounds vision, I think the White Walkers will somehow use a mountain along the wall to crash through it. 

At Hardholme we saw that the walkers didn't enter the water, neither did the wights, so maybe an end run isn't possible for them.


----------



## Godboy

Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.


----------



## rightwinger

Godboy said:


> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.


That would be too easy


----------



## GHook93

mamooth said:


> I think The Wall is coming down eventually. The whole thing. Crash, bang, boom. Why do I think that? Because we're now seeing people (like the arch-maester) say "Oh, we'll be fine, because we have the wall." I think the wall crashing down will be what ends season 7.
> 
> The Night King will manage it with his magic, because Bran, who bears his mark, passed through The Wall. Dolorous Edd (one of my favorites), should have sent him packing. But then, Bran gave him his little speech, and Edd was like "Hmm, gloomy dude, speaks in a monotone about the threat of the dead ... yeah, he's definitely related to Jon."



I don't think it will be Bran.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
Click to expand...


I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South. 

To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
Click to expand...

I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
Click to expand...


Jon is too fixated on the Night King for that to happen. At best they will be forced to retreat south when the wall (or part of it) comes tumbling down.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
Click to expand...


First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

She married Ramsay......Stupid
She wanted to marry Geoffrey......Stupid
She trusts Little Finger........Stupid

John Snow got his ass handed to him by Ramsay and did not see that his underlings on the watch wanted to kill him.......Stupid

They are Starks......everything they do is......Stupid


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She married Ramsay......Stupid
> She wanted to marry Geoffrey......Stupid
> She trusts Little Finger........Stupid
> 
> John Snow got his ass handed to him by Ramsay and did not see that his underlings on the watch wanted to kill him.......Stupid
> 
> They are Starks......everything they do is......Stupid
Click to expand...

Except Arya.  Who just decided to head NORTH MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## BlackFlag

Who saw tonight's episode?


----------



## jillian

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT

'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king.. 

oh father, you can't leave .... 

great ideas that....


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She married Ramsay......Stupid
> She wanted to marry Geoffrey......Stupid
> She trusts Little Finger........Stupid
> 
> John Snow got his ass handed to him by Ramsay and did not see that his underlings on the watch wanted to kill him.......Stupid
> 
> They are Starks......everything they do is......Stupid
Click to expand...


I would think naive is more appropriate than stupid. Ned figured out that the kids were 100% Lannister. Smart. But he gave Cersei a graceful way out, naive.
Robb beat the snot out of the Lannister army, smart, but he went back on his word and messed with his bannermen, naive.


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
Click to expand...


She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Who saw tonight's episode?



I guessed wrong on the "gift" Eaon Greyjoy promised. I am not sure of Theon Jumped ship out of cowardice or out of a desire to try to rescue his sister later, as he saw all was lost in the battle.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She married Ramsay......Stupid
> She wanted to marry Geoffrey......Stupid
> She trusts Little Finger........Stupid
> 
> John Snow got his ass handed to him by Ramsay and did not see that his underlings on the watch wanted to kill him.......Stupid
> 
> They are Starks......everything they do is......Stupid
Click to expand...


Forced to marry Geoffrey, which she never did and she was young at the time. Little finger just saved her from Geoffrey and then her Aunt. It made sense to trust him. Ramsay didn't appear nuts when they first met and it seemed like a good way to get back home. She doesn't trust him now.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She married Ramsay......Stupid
> She wanted to marry Geoffrey......Stupid
> She trusts Little Finger........Stupid
> 
> John Snow got his ass handed to him by Ramsay and did not see that his underlings on the watch wanted to kill him.......Stupid
> 
> They are Starks......everything they do is......Stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forced to marry Geoffrey, which she never did and she was young at the time. Little finger just saved her from Geoffrey and then her Aunt. It made sense to trust him. Ramsay didn't appear nuts when they first met and it seemed like a good way to get back home. She doesn't trust him now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I wonder what they did with the dogs after?


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw tonight's episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed wrong on the "gift" Eaon Greyjoy promised. I am not sure of Theon Jumped ship out of cowardice or out of a desire to try to rescue his sister later, as he saw all was lost in the battle.
Click to expand...


Was it bad that I was rooting for Euron? I was glad to see the Sand Snakes get slaughtered and I was to see the mother Sand Snake face Cersei's wrath. It won't be pretty. She is going to be in a torture chamber next to that nun! Ouch.

Great episode. Finally Jon Snowe will meet his Aunt. It might be good for Bran to tell him the truth.

It will nice to see Tyrion take Castley Rock. It is also nice to see Cersi turn the tide and make a worthy adversary to Danny.

However I think Jon Snowe is going toss a wrench into the fight with some type of warning about Night's King and undead army


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

It was interesting that Nymeria the Dire Wolf showed up and then turned her back to Arya. I wonder if that will change. It is good for the Stark kids to have a Dire wolf by their side.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who saw tonight's episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guessed wrong on the "gift" Eaon Greyjoy promised. I am not sure of Theon Jumped ship out of cowardice or out of a desire to try to rescue his sister later, as he saw all was lost in the battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was it bad that I was rooting for Euron? I was glad to see the Sand Snakes get slaughtered and I was to see the mother Sand Snake face Cersei's wrath. It won't be pretty. She is going to be in a torture chamber next to that nun! Ouch.
> 
> Great episode. Finally Jon Snowe will meet his Aunt. It might be good for Bran to tell him the truth.
> 
> It will nice to see Tyrion take Castley Rock. It is also nice to see Cersi turn the tide and make a worthy adversary to Danny.
> 
> However I think Jon Snowe is going toss a wrench into the fight with some type of warning about Night's King and undead army
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Remember in game of Thrones "good guys/gals" are few and far between, and mostly we deal with who is "less awful".

The sand snakes are assholes due to their killing of an innocent, and otherwise so far Euron is only participating in internal squabbling with other Ironborn. That, and the only people he could betray are the Lannisters makes me understand why you can tolerate him better than others.

I think they will hide the John Snow truth as long as possible. The North has enough to worry about besides a paternity squabble. Sansa would play along, the issue is LittleFinger, and maybe that will be the reason he gets a dagger through the heart. 

John Snow will take a truce with Denarys to get some dragonglass.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> It was interesting that Nymeria the Dire Wolf showed up and then turned her back to Arya. I wonder if that will change. It is good for the Stark kids to have a Dire wolf by their side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I think it showed Arya that she's different now, and I wouldn't be surprised if she decided to turn right back around and head South to gun for Cersei again.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

First episode I watched in like 3 years...Eurons uncloaks his fleet at the last second to defeat Therons sister.  Emma Peel and Dany, great team.


----------



## BlackFlag

jillian said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those dragons are going to lay waste to the white walkers.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
Click to expand...

Littlefinger started it all by revealing that Jon Arryn had been murdered by the Lannisters.  That's what started it all.  And Bran climbing the walls when he was specifically told not to.


----------



## Tom Horn

The ship boarding and sword fights were lit so darkly I couldn't see them on my computer monitor.....It's happening all over the cable mega-series....who do these short-dick directors think they are....Orson Wells?


----------



## strollingbones

hey dont feel bad....my large screen was just the fucking same....you could see balls of light and that was it


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BlackFlag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Littlefinger started it all by revealing that Jon Arryn had been murdered by the Lannisters.  That's what started it all.  And Bran climbing the walls when he was specifically told not to.
Click to expand...


^ this.

Littlefingers motive won't be revealed until Book 3 of the next series: "Arya's Lost Blade", a prequel/sequel to GOT


----------



## martybegan

CrusaderFrank said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> 
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Littlefinger started it all by revealing that Jon Arryn had been murdered by the Lannisters.  That's what started it all.  And Bran climbing the walls when he was specifically told not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ this.
> 
> Littlefingers motive won't be revealed until Book 3 of the next series: "Arya's Lost Blade", a prequel/sequel to GOT
Click to expand...


They may reveal it in the show just to add closure, maybe.


----------



## mamooth

Berserker Euron was pretty cool.

Two dead sandsnakes, good. The survivor, Tyene, is Ellaria's natural daughter, so Cersei may be like "You murdered my daughter, now watch me return the favor". Or ...
remember that she's Bronn's sweetie, sort of. Maybe. But then, as more than one characters has said "If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention."

Cup-bearer Arya watched Littlefinger plot against the Starks with Tywin. And she's coming home.

Nice callout to Arya's season one line "That's not me", when she said "That's not you" to her former dire wolf.


----------



## martybegan

mamooth said:


> Berserker Euron was pretty cool.
> 
> Two dead sandsnakes, good. The survivor, Tyene, is Ellaria's natural daughter, so Cersei may be like "You murdered my daughter, now watch me return the favor". Or ...
> remember that she's Bronn's sweetie, sort of. Maybe. But then, as more than one characters has said "If you think this has a happy ending, you haven't been paying attention."
> 
> Cup-bearer Arya watched Littlefinger plot against the Starks with Tywin. And she's coming home.
> 
> Nice callout to Arya's season one line "That's not me", when she said "That's not you" to her former dire wolf.



I'm not sure she will continue north. Maybe she realizes her destiny is south, with a dagger in Cersei's heart.


----------



## Flash

martybegan said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Wall is coming down eventually. The whole thing. Crash, bang, boom. Why do I think that? Because we're now seeing people (like the arch-maester) say "Oh, we'll be fine, because we have the wall." I think the wall crashing down will be what ends season 7.
> 
> The Night King will manage it with his magic, because Bran, who bears his mark, passed through The Wall. Dolorous Edd (one of my favorites), should have sent him packing. But then, Bran gave him his little speech, and Edd was like "Hmm, gloomy dude, speaks in a monotone about the threat of the dead ... yeah, he's definitely related to Jon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hounds vision, I think the White Walkers will somehow use a mountain along the wall to crash through it.
> 
> At Hardholme we saw that the walkers didn't enter the water, neither did the wights, so maybe an end run isn't possible for them.
Click to expand...



Winter is coming and it is cold.

I suspect the ocean will freeze up north and the Walkers will simply walk around the wall.  That is the vision the Hound saw.


----------



## GHook93

Tom Horn said:


> The ship boarding and sword fights were lit so darkly I couldn't see them on my computer monitor.....It's happening all over the cable mega-series....who do these short-dick directors think they are....Orson Wells?



You need to watch it on high def TV. It was pretty awesome battle. Not battle of the bastards awesome, but great indeed.

I love the part the Mother Snake says "kill us." And the Ironborn raider says "we have other plans for you."

I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ship boarding and sword fights were lit so darkly I couldn't see them on my computer monitor.....It's happening all over the cable mega-series....who do these short-dick directors think they are....Orson Wells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch it on high def TV. It was pretty awesome battle. Not battle of the bastards awesome, but great indeed.
> 
> I love the part the Mother Snake says "kill us." And the Ironborn raider says "we have other plans for you."
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Euron's fleet was fully cloaked. It made perfect sense.


----------



## Godboy

GHook93 said:


> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.


The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ship boarding and sword fights were lit so darkly I couldn't see them on my computer monitor.....It's happening all over the cable mega-series....who do these short-dick directors think they are....Orson Wells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch it on high def TV. It was pretty awesome battle. Not battle of the bastards awesome, but great indeed.
> 
> I love the part the Mother Snake says "kill us." And the Ironborn raider says "we have other plans for you."
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

They were just 1 of 3 armies.  Now only the Tyrell army still has their leader, and Yara's ironborn might be done with.  Dany's going to have to go full dragon.


----------



## Godboy

Fucking Reek! He left his sister and saved himself!


----------



## BlackFlag

Godboy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
Click to expand...

Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.


----------



## BlackFlag

Godboy said:


> Fucking Reek! He left his sister and saved himself!


Yeah he can go ahead and die now lol


----------



## jillian

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
Click to expand...


her judgment now doesn't seem much better.


----------



## Godboy

BlackFlag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
Click to expand...

Ah, interesting! So that army still exists, but who leads it now?


----------



## martybegan

Flash said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Wall is coming down eventually. The whole thing. Crash, bang, boom. Why do I think that? Because we're now seeing people (like the arch-maester) say "Oh, we'll be fine, because we have the wall." I think the wall crashing down will be what ends season 7.
> 
> The Night King will manage it with his magic, because Bran, who bears his mark, passed through The Wall. Dolorous Edd (one of my favorites), should have sent him packing. But then, Bran gave him his little speech, and Edd was like "Hmm, gloomy dude, speaks in a monotone about the threat of the dead ... yeah, he's definitely related to Jon."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Hounds vision, I think the White Walkers will somehow use a mountain along the wall to crash through it.
> 
> At Hardholme we saw that the walkers didn't enter the water, neither did the wights, so maybe an end run isn't possible for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming and it is cold.
> 
> I suspect the ocean will freeze up north and the Walkers will simply walk around the wall.  That is the vision the Hound saw.
Click to expand...


Could be. he saw a mountain as well, and iceberg maybe?


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> 
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
Click to expand...


Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
Click to expand...


Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check. 

Just ask poor Ned's head.


----------



## BlackFlag

Godboy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, interesting! So that army still exists, but who leads it now?
Click to expand...

Who knows 

The scene with the Tarly House head could also mean that the Tyrell family is gone too.  Danaery's may end up having only the Dothraki, Unsullied, and 3 dragons.  Which is more than Aegon the Conqueror had.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
Click to expand...

The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
Click to expand...


Interesting. Maybe that means He offers her Yara, and Cersei gives Yara back to Eaon to kill.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Maybe that means He offers her Yara, and Cersei gives Yara back to Eaon to kill.
Click to expand...

That could be.  After some thinking, it could be that Cersei returns the gift after it's been chopped up into little pieces.  

This show is so unpredictable that there's no way to predict what will actually happen.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> 
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Maybe that means He offers her Yara, and Cersei gives Yara back to Eaon to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That could be.  After some thinking, it could be that Cersei returns the gift after it's been chopped up into little pieces.
> 
> This show is so unpredictable that there's no way to predict what will actually happen.
Click to expand...


I am actually kind of glad it has exceeded the scope of the books so I can be surprised and try to guess what is going to happen.

Although sitting down watching the expression on my Wife's face as the Red Wedding unfolded was pretty cool.


----------



## Montrovant

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Maybe that means He offers her Yara, and Cersei gives Yara back to Eaon to kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That could be.  After some thinking, it could be that Cersei returns the gift after it's been chopped up into little pieces.
> 
> This show is so unpredictable that there's no way to predict what will actually happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually kind of glad it has exceeded the scope of the books so I can be surprised and try to guess what is going to happen.
> 
> Although sitting down watching the expression on my Wife's face as the Red Wedding unfolded was pretty cool.
Click to expand...


I won't say that I'm glad Martin has taken soooooooo long in between books....but it is nice that I don't have expectations about what will happen based on the books any more.


----------



## GHook93

Godboy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
Click to expand...


Good point.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


I thought they were still on their way TOO dorne on the Rebel ironborn ships. That being said Eaon probably attacked with the whole Iron Fleet against a detachment of Yara's forces, hence the ass kicking.


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ship boarding and sword fights were lit so darkly I couldn't see them on my computer monitor.....It's happening all over the cable mega-series....who do these short-dick directors think they are....Orson Wells?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to watch it on high def TV. It was pretty awesome battle. Not battle of the bastards awesome, but great indeed.
> 
> I love the part the Mother Snake says "kill us." And the Ironborn raider says "we have other plans for you."
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were just 1 of 3 armies.  Now only the Tyrell army still has their leader, and Yara's ironborn might be done with.  Dany's going to have to go full dragon.
Click to expand...


Tyrells are fractions with Sam's dad seeming to  ally with the Lanisters. Tara's Ironborn is done. I am not sure that was all of the Martels, but now that the Sand Snakes and mother Snake are gone. Dorne might remain neutral.

It was always the Dorthaki and Unsully against Westros! Looks like it is again.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
Click to expand...


Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.

Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Reek! He left his sister and saved himself!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he can go ahead and die now lol
Click to expand...


Not much he could have done. Flee now and try to save her later.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
Click to expand...


Cersei is not giving Ellaria back. My guess is she gives Yara back.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure if the Lannister lack of impulse control can be held in check.
> 
> Just ask poor Ned's head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The description of season 7 episode 3 says "Cersei returns a gift."  Does that mean she gives back Ellaria?  Maybe she holds the last Sand Snake hostage, Tyene, so that her mother will comply.  Which begs the question of if Bronn will save Tyene and free Dorne to back Danaerys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei is not giving Ellaria back. My guess is she gives Yara back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Oops just saw that.  She could give Yara back, but the smart thing to do is send back either Ellaria or Tyene while keeping the other, so that Dorne will back her.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."
Click to expand...


This is what I found from the gift given to Joffery from Dorne for the wedding:



> Prince Oberyn: a red gold brooch wrought in the shape of a scorpion;



Death for Ellaria by scorpion? Lots of Scorpions?


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I found from the gift given to Joffery from Dorne for the wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Oberyn: a red gold brooch wrought in the shape of a scorpion;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death for Ellaria by scorpion? Lots of Scorpions?
Click to expand...

Ooooh that would be great if it was a totally outside the box gift.  I hate having to wait until Sunday to find out.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
Click to expand...

Everything Sansa advises sucks

Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North


----------



## rightwinger

So.....Sam is still kicking ass and doing what can't be done
Tyron is still the wisest  man in the seven kingdoms
Sansa still has no clue
Reek still reeks
Mere wolves are of no use


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."
Click to expand...


Could be the bloody corpse of Ellaria to Dorne


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
Click to expand...


Not true at all. I think she will do fine.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bodecea

strollingbones said:


> sam has just enough title to allow it....his father tossed him out for being a coward....or else he would have been a lord?


Waiting for daddy to come after him for taking his sword....any yet, nothing.


----------



## bodecea

BlackFlag said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Littlefinger started it all by revealing that Jon Arryn had been murdered by the Lannisters.  That's what started it all.  And Bran climbing the walls when he was specifically told not to.
Click to expand...

Except John Arryn was not murdered by the Lannisters, he was poisoned by his own wife who Littlefinger talked into it.


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
Click to expand...

Totally inappropriate to argue with him in front of everyone.


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam has just enough title to allow it....his father tossed him out for being a coward....or else he would have been a lord?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for daddy to come after him for taking his sword....any yet, nothing.
Click to expand...


Sam will show his father who the real man is


----------



## Godboy

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be the bloody corpse of Ellaria to Dorne
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

They gave Jeoffry a scorpion bracelet for his wedding. Maybe they melt it down and pour it on her, a la Khal Drogo.


----------



## Godboy

rightwinger said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> sam has just enough title to allow it....his father tossed him out for being a coward....or else he would have been a lord?
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for daddy to come after him for taking his sword....any yet, nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sam will show his father who the real man is
Click to expand...

In all honesty, it's probably the dad.


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did think it was implausible that an army that was supposed to be able to take King's Landing could be defeated so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> The army being transported isnt a marine force. They excel at land battles, not naval battles. That army also wasn't supposed to invade Kings Landing. They were merely going to surround the city and starve them out, which removes any advantage Kings Landing had as a garrisoned city with walls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dorne's army wasn't with them.  That's where they were heading.  They're still around but their leader's been captured.  Cersei could theoretically hold Dorne at bay by keeping Ellaria hostage, if her revenge fantasy's don't get the better of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ellaria and the one remains Sand Snake is going to be brutally tortured to death by the Mountain.
> 
> Remember, Ellaria took Dorne in a bloody coup to which the entire royal family was killed. The Dornish people might not care much for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but what's interesting is in the description of the next episode it says "Cersei returns a gift."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be the bloody corpse of Ellaria to Dorne
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Excellent point


----------



## BlackFlag

bodecea said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the Dragons would be consumed in the fighting to the South.
> 
> To me the North will be ignored by both Cercie and Danarys until the wall comes a tumbling down (or at least part of it).
> 
> 
> 
> I think stupid Sansa is going to convince Jon Snow to abandon his defense against the White Walkers in order to attack Kings Landing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Littlefinger started it all by revealing that Jon Arryn had been murdered by the Lannisters.  That's what started it all.  And Bran climbing the walls when he was specifically told not to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except John Arryn was not murdered by the Lannisters, he was poisoned by his own wife who Littlefinger talked into it.
Click to expand...

Ah shit!  That's right!  I feel like such an idiot!  I need to freshen up on my GoT knowledge!


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
Click to expand...


her advice is supported by several of the parties in the North. Again, not bad advice, but Jon is the "decider"

Maybe being the decider for once will help Sansa.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally inappropriate to argue with him in front of everyone.
Click to expand...


Maybe that's just how the North works. As we have seen they are not truly fond of Robert's Rules of Parliamentary procedure.


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Sansa is anything but stupid. Second able is not leaving the white walker fight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
Click to expand...


I don't see it going well.....


----------



## jillian

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her advice is supported by several of the parties in the North. Again, not bad advice, but Jon is the "decider"
> 
> Maybe being the decider for once will help Sansa.
Click to expand...


her arrogance and certainty are what make her judgment poor.


----------



## jillian

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> sansa is selfish and silly and is what set everything in motion at the start of GoT
> 
> 'oh father, I must marry Joffrey... please become the hand of the king..
> 
> oh father, you can't leave ....
> 
> great ideas that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true at all. I think she will do fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


based on what? her judgment has been totally wrong so far


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a kid, and she has paid for those childish desires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her judgment now doesn't seem much better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or she's just better at hiding her intentions. None of her advice to Jon is bad, its just not what he wants to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything Sansa advises sucks
> 
> Watch how she screws up as Queen of the North
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her advice is supported by several of the parties in the North. Again, not bad advice, but Jon is the "decider"
> 
> Maybe being the decider for once will help Sansa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> her arrogance and certainty are what make her judgment poor.
Click to expand...


I think they are going to cast her as the anti-cersei, confident, but not arrogant. 

The wildcard is littlefinger, does he get killed before he causes mischief or after?


----------



## rightwinger

Can anyone tell me what use a Direwolf is?

Season 1 they made a big deal about giving each of the Stark kids their own wolf to raise. They were supposed to give them protection and power

So far, we are in season 7 and Direwolves haven't done squat. They are either easily killed or run off. Finally, Arya meets her long lost Direwolf and the wolf tells her to go screw herself


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Can anyone tell me what use a Direwolf is?
> 
> Season 1 they made a big deal about giving each of the Stark kids their own wolf to raise. They were supposed to give them protection and power
> 
> So far, we are in season 7 and Direwolves haven't done squat. They are either easily killed or run off. Finally, Arya meets her long lost Direwolf and the wolf tells her to go screw herself



Actually they were going to use Ghost in the battle of the Bastards, but I think the CGI budget limited them to either the direwolf or Wun Wun, and they went with Wun Wun. 

And Robb's one was only easily killed because it was in its cage. According to the "witness" statements from the Robb Stark/Lannister battle it kicked ass.

and we have seen Ghost kick ass before.


----------



## PredFan

My only complaint so far with season 7 is that a seasoned captain and a people who live on the sea, would not post one single lookout who could have warned them about an impending attack.

It's ridiculous.


----------



## martybegan

I just thought of a really really disturbing possibility in later episodes regarding the Army of the Dead.

Wight Hodor.  A really really ripped up Wight Hodor.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> I just thought of a really really disturbing possibility in later episodes regarding the Army of the Dead.
> 
> Wight Hodor.  A really really ripped up Wight Hodor.



How about an undead Wun wun?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought of a really really disturbing possibility in later episodes regarding the Army of the Dead.
> 
> Wight Hodor.  A really really ripped up Wight Hodor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about an undead Wun wun?
Click to expand...


Wun Wun was hopefully burned after the Capture of Winterfell, as were the rest of the bodies.

Jon Snow is to obsessed with the white walkers to allow them to be buried. 

There will be undead giants, but Wun Wun won't be one of them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'll bet Cercei sticks the Scorpio where the Sun don't shine and sends back the "gift" that way


----------



## mamooth

I think "Returns the gift" means Cersei will return the same "gift" that Ellaria gave to her. That is, Tyene will be killed in front of Ellaria.


----------



## GHook93

mamooth said:


> I think "Returns the gift" means Cersei will return the same "gift" that Ellaria gave to her. That is, Tyene will be killed in front of Ellaria.



I think you are right


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

mamooth said:


> I think "Returns the gift" means Cersei will return the same "gift" that Ellaria gave to her. That is, Tyene will be killed in front of Ellaria.



You nailed it.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think "Returns the gift" means Cersei will return the same "gift" that Ellaria gave to her. That is, Tyene will be killed in front of Ellaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

And any chance that Bronn will appear to save his bad poosi is dashed because he was with Jamie at Highgarden.


----------



## Montrovant

I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?



I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
Click to expand...


Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey. 

She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
Click to expand...


They also figured out Castley Rock had no value while the Tyrells had a ton of gold to plunder to fund the war and pay back the Ironbank. I like how she is playing Euron. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also figured out Castley Rock had no value while the Tyrells had a ton of gold to plunder to fund the war and pay back the Ironbank. I like how she is playing Euron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I suspect the Lannister army goes up in flames next episode.  We'll be more than halfway through the season; time for a set piece battle episode!


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also figured out Castley Rock had no value while the Tyrells had a ton of gold to plunder to fund the war and pay back the Ironbank. I like how she is playing Euron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the Lannister army goes up in flames next episode.  We'll be more than halfway through the season; time for a set piece battle episode!
Click to expand...


Interesting. You think Danny will about face and not seek out Euron and take out the Lanisters army as they return home! That would be a nice twist.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also figured out Castley Rock had no value while the Tyrells had a ton of gold to plunder to fund the war and pay back the Ironbank. I like how she is playing Euron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect the Lannister army goes up in flames next episode.  We'll be more than halfway through the season; time for a set piece battle episode!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. You think Danny will about face and not seek out Euron and take out the Lanisters army as they return home! That would be a nice twist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I think she has to.  She can't let the Lannisters get back to King's Landing with the Tyrell's gold to pay back the Iron Bank, and she's right in King's Landing's backyard.  She could attack and be back home by sunset.


----------



## GHook93

A few things don't make sense. The UnSully were at dragonstone. Castley Rock is a port castle on the other coast. How did they and then how did Euron get there so quickly. It should have taken months to sail there! It would be like sailing from Florida all the way around South America to get to California!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
Click to expand...


I think you have been reading spoilers!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
Click to expand...

I think Cersei will win
Dani has the power but Cersei will keep her in check

But it is a hollow victory. Cersei is no match for the White Walkers. It will be up to Jon Snow and Sam to defeat them


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
Click to expand...

Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
Click to expand...


The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.


----------



## Montrovant

BlackFlag said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
Click to expand...


That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.

The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.
> 
> The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.
Click to expand...

I assumed those green missiles Euron was firing came from ballista's.  I bet they could do damage to a dragon.  I wouldn't risk Dany and her dragons going alone to take on the Greyjoy fleet.


----------



## Montrovant

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.
> 
> The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed those green missiles Euron was firing came from ballista's.  I bet they could do damage to a dragon.  I wouldn't risk Dany and her dragons going alone to take on the Greyjoy fleet.
Click to expand...


I suppose it's possible, but generally one would assume those were from something more like a trebuchet.  A ballista is basically a crossbow writ large, like the one the mad scientist of Cersei's showed to her.  I'm not sure how well those would work to shoot burning ammunition, since they fire a large bolt.  A trebuchet, on the other hand, is what I usually think of when I see the term catapult: a sling or bowl holds the ammunition, and it is flung in an arc onto the target.  That allows you to use a wider variety of ammunition, and seems like it would be easier and more efficient for throwing something on fire.


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.
> 
> The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed those green missiles Euron was firing came from ballista's.  I bet they could do damage to a dragon.  I wouldn't risk Dany and her dragons going alone to take on the Greyjoy fleet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's possible, but generally one would assume those were from something more like a trebuchet.  A ballista is basically a crossbow writ large, like the one the mad scientist of Cersei's showed to her.  I'm not sure how well those would work to shoot burning ammunition, since they fire a large bolt.  A trebuchet, on the other hand, is what I usually think of when I see the term catapult: a sling or bowl holds the ammunition, and it is flung in an arc onto the target.  That allows you to use a wider variety of ammunition, and seems like it would be easier and more efficient for throwing something on fire.
Click to expand...

I just looked it up.  In the books they were called "spitfires" and they shoot wildfire.


----------



## Montrovant

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.
> 
> The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed those green missiles Euron was firing came from ballista's.  I bet they could do damage to a dragon.  I wouldn't risk Dany and her dragons going alone to take on the Greyjoy fleet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's possible, but generally one would assume those were from something more like a trebuchet.  A ballista is basically a crossbow writ large, like the one the mad scientist of Cersei's showed to her.  I'm not sure how well those would work to shoot burning ammunition, since they fire a large bolt.  A trebuchet, on the other hand, is what I usually think of when I see the term catapult: a sling or bowl holds the ammunition, and it is flung in an arc onto the target.  That allows you to use a wider variety of ammunition, and seems like it would be easier and more efficient for throwing something on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked it up.  In the books they were called "spitfires" and they shoot wildfire.
Click to expand...


Yep, those appear to be more of an arm-style catapult than a ballista.

I don't remember if they were used in any sea battles.  It's been years since the last book came out, and the show has moved beyond the books.  None of what is going on now has been in the books.


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dragons are invaluable.  She can't send them into a battle alone.  Those ships all have ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the problem, or at least not the one Dany knows about.  The problem, as they laid out in the episode, is that she would basically have to go searching for Euron alone, with no idea how long or even if she would find his ships.  Also, if they did find the Greyjoy fleet, Dany would be at risk.
> 
> The ballistae are still mostly secret, I believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed those green missiles Euron was firing came from ballista's.  I bet they could do damage to a dragon.  I wouldn't risk Dany and her dragons going alone to take on the Greyjoy fleet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it's possible, but generally one would assume those were from something more like a trebuchet.  A ballista is basically a crossbow writ large, like the one the mad scientist of Cersei's showed to her.  I'm not sure how well those would work to shoot burning ammunition, since they fire a large bolt.  A trebuchet, on the other hand, is what I usually think of when I see the term catapult: a sling or bowl holds the ammunition, and it is flung in an arc onto the target.  That allows you to use a wider variety of ammunition, and seems like it would be easier and more efficient for throwing something on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just looked it up.  In the books they were called "spitfires" and they shoot wildfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, those appear to be more of an arm-style catapult than a ballista.
> 
> I don't remember if they were used in any sea battles.  It's been years since the last book came out, and the show has moved beyond the books.  None of what is going on now has been in the books.
Click to expand...

Go to 1:26.  I guarantee we see that next episode:


Along with 1:14 of this one, as Jaime rides across the burned remains of his army:


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.

Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....

What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?


----------



## Montrovant

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.
> 
> Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....
> 
> What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?



I haven't a clue.  I don't remember anything about the sword.  I suppose it's possible she'd be getting it, but why?  There haven't been any magical weapons in the show or books that I can think of, although Valyrian steel kills white walkers, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I keep telling you that the entire GOT series is but a prequel for Martin's real work: The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land due east of Westeros and way more fun.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.
> 
> Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....
> 
> What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?


Never heard of it

Makes sense. She said she would return to Westeros to die. Could be dying in battle


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They also figured out Castley Rock had no value while the Tyrells had a ton of gold to plunder to fund the war and pay back the Ironbank. I like how she is playing Euron.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


The next question is does the Tyrell gold make it back to King's Landing or not. You do have all those unsullied about to go all Xenophon through the center of Southern Westeros.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> A few things don't make sense. The UnSully were at dragonstone. Castley Rock is a port castle on the other coast. How did they and then how did Euron get there so quickly. It should have taken months to sail there! It would be like sailing from Florida all the way around South America to get to California!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



methinks they have been playing fast and loose with the time constraints.


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.
> 
> Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....
> 
> What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?



Could be or could not be


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> I keep telling you that the entire GOT series is but a prequel for Martin's real work: The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land due east of Westeros and way more fun.



You truly are a homo


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.
> 
> Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....
> 
> What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?



Might be. very interesting....


----------



## Flash

I hear that Jon Snow is going to build the wall ten feet higher and he is going to make the White Walkers pay for it.


----------



## rightwinger

Great death scene with Lady Olenna
She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey 

It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey




She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?


----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141595
Click to expand...

Diana Rigg was HOT in the Avengers


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141595
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg was HOT in the Avengers
Click to expand...



It is hard to like most of the characters on the series because most of them are assholes.

Dragontits, Jon Snow, Sansa , Tryion, even Arya etc are all flawed and easy to dislike.

The exceptions would be like Jamie, Samwell, Lady Mormont.  Over time I really got to like Lady Olenna.


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141595
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg was HOT in the Avengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to like most of the characters on the series because most of them are assholes.
> 
> Dragontits, Jon Snow, Sansa , Tryion, even Arya etc are all flawed and easy to dislike.
> 
> The exceptions would be like Jamie, Samwell, Lady Mormont.  Over time I really got to like Lady Olenna.
Click to expand...

Lady Mormont is awesome
Great little actress


----------



## GHook93

Flash said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141595
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg was HOT in the Avengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to like most of the characters on the series because most of them are assholes.
> 
> Dragontits, Jon Snow, Sansa , Tryion, even Arya etc are all flawed and easy to dislike.
> 
> The exceptions would be like Jamie, Samwell, Lady Mormont.  Over time I really got to like Lady Olenna.
Click to expand...


Go troll in another thread loser


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Flash

GHook93 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great death scene with Lady Olenna
> She knew she was going to die and made the most of it. After taking her poison she tells Jaime it is much better than the poison she gave to Joffrey
> 
> It was Tyrion who had been blamed for poisoning Joffrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She stuck it to the Lannisters, didn't she?
> 
> 
> View attachment 141595
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Diana Rigg was HOT in the Avengers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to like most of the characters on the series because most of them are assholes.
> 
> Dragontits, Jon Snow, Sansa , Tryion, even Arya etc are all flawed and easy to dislike.
> 
> The exceptions would be like Jamie, Samwell, Lady Mormont.  Over time I really got to like Lady Olenna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go troll in another thread loser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



You know the show is only fiction, don't you?

Good entertainment but HBO butchered the rich story from the books.  . .Even the books are a rip off of "The War of the Roses".

We will get what HBO can afford to give us and what makes sense to be filmed.

I am glad you enjoy the series like I do but commenting on it is hardly trolling.

By the way, if you want to know what this season will bring then the entire outline of the scripts is all over the Internet. Somebody leaked it.


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
Click to expand...

I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
Click to expand...

Not if they have the new  ballistas.


----------



## Montrovant

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
Click to expand...


I would think a ballista would be very hard to use to hit a flying dragon from a ship.  Maybe in very calm waters, but any roll would make it damn difficult, especially since none of the crew could have that much practice with them (new as they are).  And that assumes there has been enough time to produce them and put them aboard the ships; the timeframes involved are not clear.

Also, I am pretty sure the plural is ballistae.


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant, rightwinger, GHook93, mamooth, martybegan, and anyone else who's posted in this thread.
> 
> Major nerd alert here... but what do you all know about the Targaryen's Blackfyre sword?  It's last known location was with the Golden Company that was founded and I think still probably headquartered in Volantis.  In last night's episode, Melisandre told Varys she will head to Volantis before returning to Westeros....
> 
> What do you think about my theory that she's going to go fetch Blackfyre?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't a clue.  I don't remember anything about the sword.  I suppose it's possible she'd be getting it, but why?  There haven't been any magical weapons in the show or books that I can think of, although Valyrian steel kills white walkers, if I'm remembering correctly.
Click to expand...

In the books it's the sword traditionally wielded by the Targaryen king, passed down from Aegon the Conqueror.  It was the cause of a huge civil war and 4 rebellions between the Targaryen's when a bastard was given the sword over the legitimate heir, starting about 100 years before GoT.  It's last known whereabouts is in Volantis.

I don't know if it will appear in the show, but I bet the books will make room for it.


----------



## BlackFlag

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have been reading spoilers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read everything.  Besides, Dany has no means of defeating Euron's Navy right now.  She needs the continent, not the seas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dragons can defeat the navy any time she wants
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
Click to expand...

A ballista killed one of Aegon the Conqueror's 3 dragons.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
Click to expand...


Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.

Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.

So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.


----------



## mamooth

Episode thoughts ...

Bran, couldn't you have given your sister a hug in return? And way to make it awkward, with the "I saw you getting raped in my visions" thing. Geez. Couldn't you have picked some other vision to establish your credibility?

I was happy to see Bronn, even if he didn't speak. He can't save Tyene, but he might hear about it. I think both he and Jaime will eventually break with Cersei.

Promo for next ep showed Arya viewing Winterfell (with its flat rooftops that would collapse under heavy snow, but I digress) in the distance.  And now vision-boy who sees all is home. Might be Littlefinger will try to assassinate Bran.


----------



## GHook93

http://www.therichest.com/world-ent...rgaryen-should-not-end-up-on-the-iron-throne/

This article makes a great case for why you should root against Daenery


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.
> 
> Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.
> 
> So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.
Click to expand...


Admit you were a little glad Cersei got to take her revenge on Sand Snakes.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Cosmos

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.
> 
> Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.
> 
> So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit you were a little glad Cersei got to take her revenge on Sand Snakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Be a pity to see that little hottie die before we get to see a little more of her though.


----------



## Flash

bodecea said:


> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.



How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.


----------



## BlackFlag

Saw this on reddit; a guy asked what dragon people were hoping that Jon would get to ride.  1st response?  Danaerys.


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Saw this on reddit; a guy asked what dragon people were hoping that Jon would get to ride.  1st response?  Danaerys.



Haha that is a good one!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Dany is going to decide to throw in with Jon and fight the white walkers, leaving Cersei to think she has won......right up until Arya assassinates her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.
> 
> Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.
> 
> So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit you were a little glad Cersei got to take her revenge on Sand Snakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yeah killing the one innocent Lannister woman was a dick move, so she got her comeuppance. 

I think i said it before, there are very few "good" people in Game of Thrones, just lesser degrees of bad.


----------



## martybegan

Flash said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
Click to expand...


Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.

Plus they can make a crap ton of them.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
Click to expand...

In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.

I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.


----------



## Flash




----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
Click to expand...


Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show. 

The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
Click to expand...

If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.


----------



## Montrovant

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> Not if they have the new  ballistas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
Click to expand...


It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they going to train to use the ballistas against a flying target?  It is not like they have target drones to train with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.
Click to expand...


Or it could mean Dany, Snow and Tyrion (there are some theories he's the son of the mad king, not Tywin)


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons aren't very fast flyers, and maybe they wait for it to land.
> 
> Plus they can make a crap ton of them.
> 
> 
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it could mean Dany, Snow and Tyrion (there are some theories he's the son of the mad king, not Tywin)
Click to expand...

While a part of me thinks that would be corny... that Tyrion is ALSO a secret Targaryen along with Jon( .)... he BETTER have a dragon for when the shit all goes down if that's true!!!


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the history of the GoT world 18 Dragons have been killed in battle.  Only 1 was killed by a ballista and it was considered a lucky shot that hit through the eyesocket.  The other dragons were all killed by either other dragons or because they had been chained up by the owners and couldn't fight back.
> 
> I think the dragons have too much plot armor, and the ballista arrow is going to bounce off of one almost comedically before it blasts everyone with fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it could mean Dany, Snow and Tyrion (there are some theories he's the son of the mad king, not Tywin)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While a part of me thinks that would be corny... that Tyrion is ALSO a secret Targaryen along with Jon( .)... he BETTER have a dragon for when the shit all goes down if that's true!!!
Click to expand...


A bit corny, but again a theory.


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qyburn is a crafty one, and one of the damn things has to die, everything dies on this show.
> 
> The big question is if the Night King makes his own wight dragons or does one of the three succumb to him.
> 
> 
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it could mean Dany, Snow and Tyrion (there are some theories he's the son of the mad king, not Tywin)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While a part of me thinks that would be corny... that Tyrion is ALSO a secret Targaryen along with Jon( .)... he BETTER have a dragon for when the shit all goes down if that's true!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit corny, but again a theory.
Click to expand...

Well hey... R + L = J was just a "theory" once


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a dragon dies before the real war starts, then the whole prophesy they've been pushing about the dragon having three heads will have been for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a prophecy; they are usually not straightforward.  The dragon having 3 heads could mean that Dany is queen over Jon Snow and someone else, be it Cersei or Jaimie or some other leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or it could mean Dany, Snow and Tyrion (there are some theories he's the son of the mad king, not Tywin)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While a part of me thinks that would be corny... that Tyrion is ALSO a secret Targaryen along with Jon( .)... he BETTER have a dragon for when the shit all goes down if that's true!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A bit corny, but again a theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well hey... R + L = J was just a "theory" once
Click to expand...


indeed. Now the question remains if it was consensual or not.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they're either going to play out the Dany vs. Targaryen war and then deal with the white walkers, or try to unite the kingdom against the white walkers leaving Cersei in charge of her armies.  If they do the latter, I think a good plot turn would be for Cersei to betray everyone in the hope that the white walkers will kill off her enemies, and for Jamie to kill her for it after finally realizing how crazy she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.
> 
> Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.
> 
> So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit you were a little glad Cersei got to take her revenge on Sand Snakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah killing the one innocent Lannister woman was a dick move, so she got her comeuppance.
> 
> I think i said it before, there are very few "good" people in Game of Thrones, just lesser degrees of bad.
Click to expand...


I would say Jon Snowe and Tyrion are good people


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cersei has gotten a lot smarter since her first attempt at power behind the throne with Jofffrey.
> 
> She figured out Castily Rock would be a target, and the Tyrells would be pretty much defenseless without Tarly to back them up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that was Jamie's thinking, not hers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, but she has definitely gotten smarter the past few seasons, not book smart, but cunning smart.
> 
> Usually Cersei is good idea, bad idea bad idea terrible idea ok idea, bad idea.
> 
> So far its been a string of good ideas, very evil good ideas, but good ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Admit you were a little glad Cersei got to take her revenge on Sand Snakes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah killing the one innocent Lannister woman was a dick move, so she got her comeuppance.
> 
> I think i said it before, there are very few "good" people in Game of Thrones, just lesser degrees of bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say Jon Snowe and Tyrion are good people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yeah, two of the better ones, although one does have Stark blood, and that seems to be a bulls-eye for death if you are on the "more good" scale instead of the "less bad" scale.


----------



## BlackFlag

I think Bronn should sit on the Iron Throne when it's all over.


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> I think Bronn should sit on the Iron Throne when it's all over.


Brown is too freaky

Sam will take the throne


----------



## mamooth

I want Gendry on the iron throne. He's been out there rowing for over 3 years now, so he'll be really buff. He can marry Arya, of course.


----------



## eagle1462010

Key phrase in last episode.............

I have brought Fire and Ice together.......................

Fire and Ice will destroy King's Landing................

Army of undead led by someone brought back from the dead???????


----------



## BlackFlag

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Bronn should sit on the Iron Throne when it's all over.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown is too freaky
> 
> Sam will take the throne
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone will end up taking the throne.  When it's all over, they will create a Democracy.  It will turn out that all this time George RR Martin was just writing an alternative history of how the Magna Carta came to be! 

You heard it here firtst folks!


----------



## BlackFlag

I've developed my ultimate theory.  Podrick Payne is the Prince that was promised.  And possibly a secret Targaryen.


----------



## Tom Horn

****SPOILER ALERT****

Bronn and Jaime both *survived ol dragon breath:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*unless the weight of Jaime's armor drowned him in the lake.


----------



## Gracie

I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Ned Stark is King of the Dead.

Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.

Awesome


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ned Stark is King of the Dead.
> 
> Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.
> 
> Awesome



Seems legit.


----------



## strollingbones

so the dragon does not die?  i was worried it was over for bronn


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mdk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Stark is King of the Dead.
> 
> Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.
Click to expand...


"Jon, I am your father"


----------



## strollingbones

gossip:  bronn actor dated in reality ....ceirsi actress....and now has fits when they are in the same room etc he cant stay in character just starts ranting at her...in jealous rage...


----------



## mdk

CrusaderFrank said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Stark is King of the Dead.
> 
> Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jon, I am your father"
Click to expand...


"Use the Force, Jon Snow!"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mdk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Stark is King of the Dead.
> 
> Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jon, I am your father"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Use the Force, Jon Snow!"
Click to expand...


^ cracked me up on Metro North


----------



## mdk

All kidding aside, the cave paintings of the White Walkers in the mines were pretty creepy looking.


----------



## strollingbones

am i the only one wondering what white powder would last that long?

i dont think jamie dies...his destiny is to kill cersi


----------



## martybegan

mdk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ned Stark is King of the Dead.
> 
> Uninformed sources told me that GRR. Martin wants to cast Tom Cruise as the King of Easteros in "The Rise and Fall of Easteros, a land East of Westeros". He's introduced in page 1 and dead halfway through page 2.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jon, I am your father"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Use the Force, Jon Snow!"
Click to expand...


Game of Thrones needs more Daleks.


----------



## mdk

martybegan said:


> Game of Thrones needs more Daleks.



That's your answer for everything. lol


----------



## strollingbones

jamie will have to drop the golden hand....just as bronn had to leave his bag of gold


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> ****SPOILER ALERT****
> 
> Bronn and Jaime both *survived ol dragon breath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unless the weight of Jaime's armor drowned him in the lake.



That lake turned deep really quickly!


----------



## BlackFlag

Gracie said:


> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.


Jonathan Sneaux is dead


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sneaux is dead
Click to expand...


But only mostly dead.


----------



## Montrovant

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sneaux is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But only mostly dead.
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackFlag

Montrovant said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sneaux is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But only mostly dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's returned for some hawt incest with his aunt


----------



## Tom Horn

strollingbones said:


> gossip:  bronn actor dated in reality ....ceirsi actress....and now has fits when they are in the same room etc he cant stay in character just starts ranting at her...in jealous rage...



Like ol Willy Nelson says: "Never go to bed with somebody crazier than you are".


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sneaux is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But only mostly dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's returned for some hawt incest with his aunt
Click to expand...


Considering Targaryans are known for sibling sex, is aunt/nephew sex even an taboo with them?


----------



## GHook93

I always thought Arya was a great character (and the actress that plays her is great), but she moved up a few levels in greatness last night.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## mamooth

BlackFlag said:


> He's returned for some hawt incest with his aunt



"I've noticed you staring at her good heart" -- Davos. Best line of the ep.

Dany is not a good general. Drogan-strafing the supply wagons served no good purpose, and destroyed supplies that her army needs.

I'm going to guess Jamie and Bronn end up captured, which will lead to interesting conversations.


----------



## martybegan

mamooth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's returned for some hawt incest with his aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've noticed you staring at her good heart" -- Davos. Best line of the ep.
> 
> Dany is not a good general. Drogan-strafing the supply wagons served no good purpose, and destroyed supplies that her army needs.
> 
> I'm going to guess Jamie and Bronn end up captured, which will lead to interesting conversations.
Click to expand...


If he does end up captured that would be the second time. (third)?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mamooth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's returned for some hawt incest with his aunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I've noticed you staring at her good heart" -- Davos. Best line of the ep.
> 
> Dany is not a good general. Drogan-strafing the supply wagons served no good purpose, and destroyed supplies that her army needs.
> 
> I'm going to guess Jamie and Bronn end up captured, which will lead to interesting conversations.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch last night episode, was there supposed to be chemistry between Jon and Dany?  Wow.  I've seen more wet mops more excited about meeting a dirty floor.  I guess the writers must have seen it too since they made Davos say what wasn't apparent in the acting


----------



## Gracie

I caught some episodes on youtube last night.

I still hate Sansa and hope she is on Arya's hit list.

I watched men being burned to death by Drogon and cheered the dragon on, then got upset when Drogon got shot with a spear. LOL

I think Dany is related to the original White Walker Queen and IS in part a white walker somewhere in her DNA.

All this from what little I could grab on youtube


----------



## Tom Horn

Gracie said:


> I caught some episodes on youtube last night.
> 
> I still hate Sansa and hope she is on Arya's hit list.
> 
> I watched men being burned to death by Drogon and cheered the dragon on, then got upset when Drogon got shot with a spear. LOL
> 
> I think Dany is related to the original White Walker Queen and IS in part a white walker somewhere in her DNA.
> 
> All this from what little I could grab on youtube



I was laughing about the dragon until it started it's napalm runs....then I cheered for the super-arrow to kill it, but not before it had given Dany a soft touch down.  The pyrotechnics was a little overboard since carts of grain and foodstuffs don't explode when set on fire.  I also believe Dany wants Jon to bend more than a knee to her if you know what I mean.  The cave drawings were lit so darkly I couldn't see them....once again this director thinks he's doing film noir but failing miserably.  Orson Wells could make a scene menacing with shadows but with him you could see what was going on.


----------



## Montrovant

Tom Horn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught some episodes on youtube last night.
> 
> I still hate Sansa and hope she is on Arya's hit list.
> 
> I watched men being burned to death by Drogon and cheered the dragon on, then got upset when Drogon got shot with a spear. LOL
> 
> I think Dany is related to the original White Walker Queen and IS in part a white walker somewhere in her DNA.
> 
> All this from what little I could grab on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was laughing about the dragon until it started it's napalm runs....then I cheered for the super-arrow to kill it, but not before it had given Dany a soft touch down.  The pyrotechnics was a little overboard since carts of grain and foodstuffs don't explode when set on fire.  I also believe Dany wants Jon to bend more than a knee to her if you know what I mean.  The cave drawings were lit so darkly I couldn't see them....once again this director thinks he's doing film noir but failing miserably.  Orson Wells could make a scene menacing with shadows but with him you could see what was going on.
Click to expand...


It was perfectly clear to me that the last picture was of white walkers, including the night king.  Maybe you have the brightness on your TV set low?  

Game of thrones showrunners discuss those mysterious paintings

That's the only picture of it I found.


----------



## Tom Horn

Montrovant said:


> It was perfectly clear to me that the last picture was of white walkers, including the night king.  Maybe you have the brightness on your TV set low?
> 
> Game of thrones showrunners discuss those mysterious paintings
> 
> That's the only picture of it I found.



I watch it streamed on my computer monitor...thanks for the link to the petroglyphs but notice how dark the one on the left is....When they were wandering around inside the cave I couldn't see what Dany was staring wide-eyed at.  My monitor brightness is set perfectly....his cameras were not.


----------



## strollingbones

are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was


----------



## Gracie

Was that the last epi for this season?


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Was that the last epi for this season?



No, there will be 3 more.


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was



Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.


----------



## BlackFlag

Anyone else pissed she only brought one dragon?


----------



## BlackFlag

Now that Trump seems to be steering us into a nuclear war... do you think that will affect season 8 filming?


----------



## Gracie

Someone over on twitter said the other two dragons were fat, lazy, slept alot after stuffing themselves with sheep/peasants/enemies of Dany and leave all the hard work to drogon.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get HBO any more, so I have not seen any of this season. I have to rely on what you guys type.
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sneaux is dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But only mostly dead.
Click to expand...

Have fun storming the castle


----------



## strollingbones

hmmm i dont remember the dickworth dude burning......i could be wrong....cause it was hard to keep up with all the action


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Now that Trump seems to be steering us into a nuclear war... do you think that will affect season 8 filming?



Keep politics out of this thread hack, there are plenty of other threads for it.


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> Anyone else pissed she only brought one dragon?



probably due to CGI limits for real, and probably because she wanted controlled fire of doom, not wanton fire of doom. She can only ride one dragon.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
Click to expand...


He has to be  around

There has to be another showdown between him and Sam


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
Click to expand...


Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.
Click to expand...


I assumed he was killed....It will piss Daddy Tarly off even more now that his favorite son is dead and he is left with Sam


----------



## strollingbones

i still do not get why you would assume that?


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> i still do not get why you would assume that?



The discussion of the nature of battle with Jamie and Bronn seemed like a farewell

We shall see if he lives. I think Lord Tarly losing his favorite son makes a better plot line


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i still do not get why you would assume that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion of the nature of battle with Jamie and Bronn seemed like a farewell
> 
> We shall see if he lives. I think Lord Tarly losing his favorite son makes a better plot line
Click to expand...


Maybe, but both of them having to choose to bend the knee "or else" to Dany is maybe a better one.


----------



## rightwinger

strollingbones said:


> i still do not get why you would assume that?



We know somebody saved Jamie
We assume it was Bronn......Maybe it was Tarly


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Trump seems to be steering us into a nuclear war... do you think that will affect season 8 filming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep politics out of this thread hack, there are plenty of other threads for it.
Click to expand...

Geez can't take a joke


----------



## martybegan

BlackFlag said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Trump seems to be steering us into a nuclear war... do you think that will affect season 8 filming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep politics out of this thread hack, there are plenty of other threads for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez can't take a joke
Click to expand...


So far this thread has been politic free, people who usually fry each other have had civil conversations on the show. There has even been mocking, but only show related.

Then you showed up and decided to fuck it up. 

Keep the politics out of it.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
Click to expand...


Yes. It was quick but he was shown burning to death. Which is a shame, since I love the actor and the character had great potential.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> Anyone else pissed she only brought one dragon?



No


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

martybegan said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Trump seems to be steering us into a nuclear war... do you think that will affect season 8 filming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep politics out of this thread hack, there are plenty of other threads for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez can't take a joke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far this thread has been politic free, people who usually fry each other have had civil conversations on the show. There has even been mocking, but only show related.
> 
> Then you showed up and decided to fuck it up.
> 
> Keep the politics out of it.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else pissed she only brought one dragon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


One was enough


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> hmmm i dont remember the dickworth dude burning......i could be wrong....cause it was hard to keep up with all the action



You would be wrong. It was quick but you see Jaime and him connect eyes when Dickon is burning to death.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.
Click to expand...


Dickon was shown as  burning to death


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i still do not get why you would assume that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know somebody saved Jamie
> We assume it was Bronn......Maybe it was Tarly
Click to expand...


It looked like Bronn


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bodecea

strollingbones said:


> hmmm i dont remember the dickworth dude burning......i could be wrong....cause it was hard to keep up with all the action


Good to see Billy Bones get more work after Black Sails ended.


----------



## mamooth

A guy on a white horse saved Jaime. Dickon was on a brown horse. After Bronn leaped away from the scorpion (a fine reference to the Roman scorpio, a similar weapon of about half the size), there's a quick flash where he checks out a white horse that has no rider. There was no reason to put that scene in, other to indicate Bronn grabbed the white horse to save Jaime.

I've noticed most women really like Dany, more than men do. And women just adore the dragons. I don't know what that says.

Me, I was cheering for Bronn and Jaime. Dany should have swallowed her pride, stayed in Essos, and ruled a new Targaryen empire there. She is the invader of Westeros, the bad guy.


----------



## Montrovant

mamooth said:


> A guy on a white horse saved Jaime. Dickon was on a brown horse. After Bronn leaped away from the scorpion (a fine reference to the Roman scorpio, a similar weapon of about half the size), there's a quick flash where he checks out a white horse that has no rider. There was no reason to put that scene in, other to indicate Bronn grabbed the white horse to save Jaime.
> 
> I've noticed most women really like Dany, more than men do. And women just adore the dragons. I don't know what that says.
> 
> Me, I was cheering for Bronn and Jaime. Dany should have swallowed her pride, stayed in Essos, and ruled a new Targaryen empire there. She is the invader of Westeros, the bad guy.



By the rules that govern Westeros, is she an invader?  Her father was king not long ago, so in a hereditary monarchy, she can be seen as reclaiming what should rightfully be hers.

Then, of course, there's the fact that even if she is an invader, she's easily better as a ruler than the Lannisters.  Cheering Bronn and Jaime (in the context of the current episodes) is cheering on Cersei, in a way.  While I happily did that when it came to Ellaria Sand, Cersei is not a good queen.

I was very glad that the scorpion didn't just kill Drogon in one hit.  That would have been ridiculous IMO.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How did the Greyjoy fleet magically appear, once again, to wreck havoc on the Unsullied fleet?  

Um, yeah.


----------



## GHook93

bodecea said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i dont remember the dickworth dude burning......i could be wrong....cause it was hard to keep up with all the action
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Billy Bones get more work after Black Sails ended.
Click to expand...


Yep loved Billy Bones, but he died last episode. How did everyone miss it?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a white horse saved Jaime. Dickon was on a brown horse. After Bronn leaped away from the scorpion (a fine reference to the Roman scorpio, a similar weapon of about half the size), there's a quick flash where he checks out a white horse that has no rider. There was no reason to put that scene in, other to indicate Bronn grabbed the white horse to save Jaime.
> 
> I've noticed most women really like Dany, more than men do. And women just adore the dragons. I don't know what that says.
> 
> Me, I was cheering for Bronn and Jaime. Dany should have swallowed her pride, stayed in Essos, and ruled a new Targaryen empire there. She is the invader of Westeros, the bad guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the rules that govern Westeros, is she an invader?  Her father was king not long ago, so in a hereditary monarchy, she can be seen as reclaiming what should rightfully be hers.
> 
> Then, of course, there's the fact that even if she is an invader, she's easily better as a ruler than the Lannisters.  Cheering Bronn and Jaime (in the context of the current episodes) is cheering on Cersei, in a way.  While I happily did that when it came to Ellaria Sand, Cersei is not a good queen.
> 
> I was very glad that the scorpion didn't just kill Drogon in one hit.  That would have been ridiculous IMO.
Click to expand...


 I was happy Bronn didn't kill Drogon, but I praying Bronn didn't die. Still one of the best characters on the show still alive.

Top 5:
Tyrion
Jon Snowe
Arya
Giantsbane
Bronn


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm i dont remember the dickworth dude burning......i could be wrong....cause it was hard to keep up with all the action
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Billy Bones get more work after Black Sails ended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep loved Billy Bones, but he died last episode. How did everyone miss it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Nope....don't think so.  Looked at the battle scene a couple of times.


----------



## martybegan

mamooth said:


> A guy on a white horse saved Jaime. Dickon was on a brown horse. After Bronn leaped away from the scorpion (a fine reference to the Roman scorpio, a similar weapon of about half the size), there's a quick flash where he checks out a white horse that has no rider. There was no reason to put that scene in, other to indicate Bronn grabbed the white horse to save Jaime.
> 
> I've noticed most women really like Dany, more than men do. And women just adore the dragons. I don't know what that says.
> 
> Me, I was cheering for Bronn and Jaime. Dany should have swallowed her pride, stayed in Essos, and ruled a new Targaryen empire there. She is the invader of Westeros, the bad guy.



Geeky men love Dany. She's a hot blond who emerges naked from fire with fucking dragons. If her father owned a Liquor Store she would be perfect.


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> A guy on a white horse saved Jaime. Dickon was on a brown horse. After Bronn leaped away from the scorpion (a fine reference to the Roman scorpio, a similar weapon of about half the size), there's a quick flash where he checks out a white horse that has no rider. There was no reason to put that scene in, other to indicate Bronn grabbed the white horse to save Jaime.
> 
> I've noticed most women really like Dany, more than men do. And women just adore the dragons. I don't know what that says.
> 
> Me, I was cheering for Bronn and Jaime. Dany should have swallowed her pride, stayed in Essos, and ruled a new Targaryen empire there. She is the invader of Westeros, the bad guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the rules that govern Westeros, is she an invader?  Her father was king not long ago, so in a hereditary monarchy, she can be seen as reclaiming what should rightfully be hers.
> 
> Then, of course, there's the fact that even if she is an invader, she's easily better as a ruler than the Lannisters.  Cheering Bronn and Jaime (in the context of the current episodes) is cheering on Cersei, in a way.  While I happily did that when it came to Ellaria Sand, Cersei is not a good queen.
> 
> I was very glad that the scorpion didn't just kill Drogon in one hit.  That would have been ridiculous IMO.
Click to expand...


They need to follow FPS logic, go for the head shot.


----------



## strollingbones

rewatched the battle scene .....now on the side of bronn saving jamie....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Euron will turn on Cersei as soon as he discovers that shes plooking Jamie


----------



## bodecea

CrusaderFrank said:


> Euron will turn on Cersei as soon as he discovers that shes plooking Jamie


He already knows.....watch episode 3, he takes a few shots at Jamie over it.


As for E 4....FINALLY the rest of my family watched it so I can talk about it!


----------



## rightwinger

Where is all the snow?

Supposedly they delayed this season because winter was coming and they needed cold weather

So far, other than some fake snow scenes at Winterfell.....nothing


----------



## RWS

There have been many rumors of a stone dragon (could be a good guy), an ice dragon, and killing one of the dragons and resurrecting it by the White Walkers (maybe it becomes the ice dragon). 

It's obvious Dany's forces are way too strong, so something has to happen to even it out a bit, otherwise it will be a slaughter, especially against the White Walkers since they don't have Scorpion-type weapons to deflect the dragons. 

What I wonder about is, can the dragons fly into the cold of the north to wage war, or do they need to return to warmth? 

If so, a nice campfire around Winterfell can serve as their "nest" while they warm up.


----------



## strollingbones

i would say the dragons cannot handle the cold....like most cold blooded?  they are cold blooded, eh...they need external heat..but they are able to start their own fires at any time.....

will the white walkers just melt?


----------



## RWS

good question!! I would think they can't because that's too easy. I think their fire will kill the zombies, but not the big bad boys.


----------



## strollingbones

so that would mean only the dragon glass will kill the white walkers.....it would be over if the dragons can kill them


----------



## RWS

I dunno 

But it seems too easy to have the dragons burn up the white walkers. There's gotta be something else up the writer's sleeves to make it fair. 

Maybe all the dragons die? And it's hand-to-hand combat after that with dragonglass and Valerian steel? 

But i have to think the dragons are part of the end-game. 

I can't wait to see the next ep!


----------



## strollingbones

long ago in discussing this very subject....   sgt olllie  said the dragons were killed before?


----------



## mamooth

I like Dickon. (Heheheheh. Dickon.).

That means he's doomed, if he's not dead already.

Hmm. If Randyll and Dickon both die, does Samwell become Lord Tarly? Samwell had already been disinherited by Randyll in favor of younger brother DIckon, but I don't know if that still holds if Dickon dies.


----------



## RWS

I think Dickon (hehe) is still alive, but he's not long for tooth. You kind of get a glimpse of what may be him in the ep 5 trailer.

Samwell should become Lord Tarly should both of them die. So by not bending the knee, their family will still have to follow Danerys/Jon, if they're executed and Sam becomes Lord, though it may take a few seconds for the raven to get there to inform him of the news . I think the senior Tarly will bend the knee, since he wasn't happy to begin with, with the ransacking of the Tyrells. Maybe Jon will kill him, once he learns that he is Sam's father... And Dickon will bend the knee.

But I think this episode is going to stray from the main conflicts in ep 4 around King's Landing/Dragonstone. And mostly focus back to the wall, Winterfell, and especially the Hound, who has not been seen for a while. He's one of my fav characters, along with the obvious others.  And Clegane-bowl is definitely on my wish-list for future episodes.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It was quick but he was shown burning to death. Which is a shame, since I love the actor and the character had great potential.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



I'm the kind of person that reads spoilers. So...um....


----------



## Gracie

Watched a bit of tonights episode via youtube. 

Pissed at Sam for blowing off the MOST IMPORTANT INFO in the whole show when Gillys read it out loud. Damn men. Never LISTEN! 

Best thing ever was seeing Jon pet Drogon. Who's your daddy? Jon is! Now John needs to whisper to Dany "bend the knee to the true heir. Oh, and Drogon will only allow ME to ride him from now on". 

The end...where it showed the 7 in the Suicide Squad head out of the wall gate. Bad ass Magnificent Seven!


----------



## Gracie

And finally....I think I know who the real White Walker King is. But...its just a theory, so I will


----------



## GHook93

Not the best of the season, but good set up episode.

Glad to see Sam's dad smoke roasted, but I am upset to see Billy Bones die. They wasted the great actor on such a small part.

Gendry came back with a boom. Glad he's back.  Tyrion and Jaime's meeting was great. 2 great actors.

Sam missing the fact the Rhaegar married Lyna Stark legitimately!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> And finally....I think I know who the real White Walker King is. But...its just a theory, so I will



Ned


----------



## Gracie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally....I think I know who the real White Walker King is. But...its just a theory, so I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned
Click to expand...

Nope. But it IS a stark.


----------



## rightwinger

Death by Dragon

What a way for a Tarly to go


----------



## RWS

Gracie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally....I think I know who the real White Walker King is. But...its just a theory, so I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. But it IS a stark.
Click to expand...

Bran? I think so too, but it's hard to figure out how they will work that in, in 8 episodes. They have the same facial structure, and a dimpled chin... Gonna be fun to see if true!


----------



## Gracie

Remember...Bran can time travel. Past, present, future. BIG eye opener, that.


----------



## Gracie

(I did a lot of reading up on GoT. And the clips of season 7 via youtube..and other boards about GoT only. It just all clicked.


----------



## RWS

Do you think they'll bring a White Walker back, or a wight? If any?

I can imagine a wight tied up in rope and dragged back. But a WW? 

Also find it hard to believe, even in this season of teleportation travel, that Jon can travel beyond the wall, grab a dead dude, bring it back to KL, and then get armies back to the wall to defend it.


----------



## Gracie

Not sure about that. But I think there is an Ice Dragon the WWs have hidden. There were 3 eggs at the start of the show. I'm betting there are more eggs..somewhere. Fire and Ice. Pretty sure there is an icy dragon waiting to be introduced.

And...Jon might have to kill his little half brother. But it turns out Bran is not his half brother at all. Jon is NOT a stark. He Targaryen.


----------



## Gracie

RWS said:


> teleportation travel, that Jon can travel beyond the wall,


I don't think Jon can time travel. Bran can, though.


----------



## Gracie

"The dragon has three heads".
Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.


----------



## Gracie

AND....I think Varys hid the infant Jon, and who better than to trust that baby with Ned Stark to claim as his bastard son when it was really his sisters?

Just theories mind you....but ones I am leaning towards.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go



They should have taken the Black.

Looks like Sam has to figure some way out of the Night's Watch to claim his inheritance.


----------



## martybegan

Gracie said:


> Remember...Bran can time travel. Past, present, future. BIG eye opener, that.



We haven't seen him go to the future yet, have we?

For present he has to look through the animals or the trees, for past I think he has to look through something or someone he can relate to.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have taken the Black.
> 
> Looks like Sam has to figure some way out of the Night's Watch to claim his inheritance.
Click to expand...


If they can bring Jon Snow back from the dead, they can figure out a way to get Sam off the Nights Watch


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have taken the Black.
> 
> Looks like Sam has to figure some way out of the Night's Watch to claim his inheritance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they can bring Jon Snow back from the dead, they can figure out a way to get Sam off the Nights Watch
Click to expand...


Hopefully it doesn't involve killing him and playing "Lord of Light Roulette"


----------



## mdk

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should have taken the Black.
> 
> Looks like Sam has to figure some way out of the Night's Watch to claim his inheritance.
Click to expand...


This is my guess: Sam will become Lord Tarly of Horn Hill, b/c after they defeat the Night King, there will not be a need for the Night's Watch anymore. Also, the Wall won't be there anymore b/c that bitch is coming down before the end of this season.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.



Tyrion's birth caused the death of his mother.  I'm pretty sure he is a Lannister.  Why would Tywin acknowledge him as such if it weren't true?


----------



## Montrovant

I had hoped Arya would continue to King's Landing and assassinate Cersei, but since that seems to be out (although, with how amazingly fast people travel in this season, it's still possible ), I have a new prediction.  Cersei will end up killed by The Mountain.  The White King controls the dead, and he will take control of The Mountain at some point, at which point he will kill Cersei and possibly Jaimie, maybe that creepy mad scientist as well.


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> are we sure it was bronn who saved jamie? or was it dickworth?  or whatever the new dudes name was....he has already saved jamie once in battle...cause bronn did not have a horse and that would be some steps to cover from the dragon spear launcher to the where jamie was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dickon was shown as  burning to death
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

In Episode 5, yes.


----------



## bodecea

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion's birth caused the death of his mother.  I'm pretty sure he is a Lannister.  Why would Tywin acknowledge him as such if it weren't true?
Click to expand...

Because to do otherwise would admit that his wife was unfaithful.


----------



## martybegan

Montrovant said:


> I had hoped Arya would continue to King's Landing and assassinate Cersei, but since that seems to be out (although, with how amazingly fast people travel in this season, it's still possible ), I have a new prediction.  Cersei will end up killed by The Mountain.  The White King controls the dead, and he will take control of The Mountain at some point, at which point he will kill Cersei and possibly Jaimie, maybe that creepy mad scientist as well.



is the Mountain dead dead or only mostly dead?


----------



## Montrovant

bodecea said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion's birth caused the death of his mother.  I'm pretty sure he is a Lannister.  Why would Tywin acknowledge him as such if it weren't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because to do otherwise would admit that his wife was unfaithful.
Click to expand...


I think the stigma of a dwarf son, and having him carrying on the Lannister name, would be more upsetting to Tywin than an unfaithful wife.  I also wonder if his wife would have had much opportunity for unfaithfulness; he always seemed like a well-informed control freak.


----------



## mamooth

Cersei's pregnancy can't be successful, because the witch foretold she'd have 3 children that would die before she did. But then, she supposedly had a first baby fathered by Robert that died immediately of a fever.

The suicide squad at the end showed the 7 important people (Jon, Tormund, Jorah, Gendry, The Hound, Thoros, Beric) ... plus 2 barely visible guys trailing behind in the doorway. With those red shirts, you'd think they would have stood out more.

I liked that they made the rowing joke that everyone had made. A little fan service.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

3 eyed raven, 3 headed dragon.

See what I'm saying?

Know what I mean know what I mean?


----------



## rightwinger

bodecea said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion's birth caused the death of his mother.  I'm pretty sure he is a Lannister.  Why would Tywin acknowledge him as such if it weren't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because to do otherwise would admit that his wife was unfaithful.
Click to expand...

If a Lannisters wife was unfaithful, I imagine she would end up dead


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> I had hoped Arya would continue to King's Landing and assassinate Cersei, but since that seems to be out (although, with how amazingly fast people travel in this season, it's still possible ), I have a new prediction.  Cersei will end up killed by The Mountain.  The White King controls the dead, and he will take control of The Mountain at some point, at which point he will kill Cersei and possibly Jaimie, maybe that creepy mad scientist as well.


I hope Arya kills Sansa. Sansa is just awful.


----------



## mamooth

I took Sansa's side there. Arya was being a snot. Sansa would be remiss if she didn't consider and plan for the possibility of Jon dying. She could have told the lords "Yeah, screw Jon, I'm da queen of da Norf now", but she supported Jon.

Her siblings have superpowers, but she's got them too --- the attitude, and the nice hair. Never underestimate the power of good hair and a bitch face.


----------



## mdk

Gracie said:


> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.



My theory: He is a Lannister, but I think Joanna was raped by the Mad King as an insult to Tywin. I think that's the _real_ reason he hates Tyrion. I could also be way off base. lol


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> I took Sansa's side there. Arya was being a snot. Sansa would be remiss if she didn't consider and plan for the possibility of Jon dying. She could have told the lords "Yeah, screw Jon, I'm da queen of da Norf now", but she supported Jon.
> 
> Her siblings have superpowers, but she's got them too --- the attitude, and the nice hair. Never underestimate the power of good hair and a bitch face.


Her superpower seem to be picking monsters to marry


----------



## Gracie

Sansa is the main reason this whole Stark deaths started. She NEEDS to be queen. She WUVS Joffrey. She now clings to LittleFinger but allows his bullshit because he might get her the iron throne. She is a selfish, needy, corrupt little skank and I hated her from day one.


----------



## Gracie

mamooth said:


> I took Sansa's side there. Arya was being a snot. Sansa would be remiss if she didn't consider and plan for the possibility of Jon dying. She could have told the lords "Yeah, screw Jon, I'm da queen of da Norf now", but she supported Jon.
> 
> Her siblings have superpowers, but she's got them too --- the attitude, and the nice hair. Never underestimate the power of good hair and a bitch face.


I loathe Sansa...but the gal that plays her does an AWESOME job with that part. Kudos to her. Same with the guy that played Joffrey. And the lady playing Cersei. Excellent actors. Excellent.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go



Dickon seemed like a good guy, but his dad was a POS. Not upset to see him go.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> Do you think they'll bring a White Walker back, or a wight? If any?
> 
> I can imagine a wight tied up in rope and dragged back. But a WW?
> 
> Also find it hard to believe, even in this season of teleportation travel, that Jon can travel beyond the wall, grab a dead dude, bring it back to KL, and then get armies back to the wall to defend it.



I think it will be a wight. I don't see how a they can capture a white walker


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Not sure about that. But I think there is an Ice Dragon the WWs have hidden. There were 3 eggs at the start of the show. I'm betting there are more eggs..somewhere. Fire and Ice. Pretty sure there is an icy dragon waiting to be introduced.
> 
> And...Jon might have to kill his little half brother. But it turns out Bran is not his half brother at all. Jon is NOT a stark. He Targaryen.



Half Stark


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon seemed like a good guy, but his dad was a POS. Not upset to see him go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


From a plot continuation  standpoint I saw no purpose of Dickon if they killed him so easily


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> AND....I think Varys hid the infant Jon, and who better than to trust that baby with Ned Stark to claim as his bastard son when it was really his sisters?
> 
> Just theories mind you....but ones I am leaning towards.



This has already been shown. Bed was there when Lyann gave birth to Jon and she beg him to take and protect him.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The dragon has three heads".
> Drogon is meant for Jon and Dany will have to ride a different one. The third rider...I think might be Tyrion. I don't think he is a lannister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrion's birth caused the death of his mother.  I'm pretty sure he is a Lannister.  Why would Tywin acknowledge him as such if it weren't true?
Click to expand...


The theory is the mad king raped and impregnated Tywin's wife.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

bodecea said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon (love that name) was shown burning to death. It was Bronn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dickon was shown as  burning to death
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Episode 5, yes.
Click to expand...


Yep I was wrong. I thought I saw him burning to death, but it was a random soldier


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped Arya would continue to King's Landing and assassinate Cersei, but since that seems to be out (although, with how amazingly fast people travel in this season, it's still possible ), I have a new prediction.  Cersei will end up killed by The Mountain.  The White King controls the dead, and he will take control of The Mountain at some point, at which point he will kill Cersei and possibly Jaimie, maybe that creepy mad scientist as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Arya kills Sansa. Sansa is just awful.
Click to expand...


Why? Sansa is doing what she can.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon seemed like a good guy, but his dad was a POS. Not upset to see him go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a plot continuation  standpoint I saw no purpose of Dickon if they killed him so easily
Click to expand...


He was the reason Father Tarly sent Sam to the wall. He wanted Dickon as his heir


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he? I'm not sure i caught that part. Also no sign of Daddy Tarly, the prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has to be  around
> 
> There has to be another showdown between him and Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do wonder if the son survived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dickon was shown as  burning to death
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Episode 5, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep I was wrong. I thought I saw him burning to death, but it was a random soldier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


You were only wrong in a temporal sense, not in an end result sense.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death by Dragon
> 
> What a way for a Tarly to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dickon seemed like a good guy, but his dad was a POS. Not upset to see him go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From a plot continuation  standpoint I saw no purpose of Dickon if they killed him so easily
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was the reason Father Tarly sent Sam to the wall. He wanted Dickon as his heir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

True....but you didn't even have to show him to do that

What did Dickon being the heir get him?
Toasted


----------



## RWS

Gracie said:


> AND....I think Varys hid the infant Jon, and who better than to trust that baby with Ned Stark to claim as his bastard son when it was really his sisters?
> 
> Just theories mind you....but ones I am leaning towards.



I like that one, Varys hiding Jon... that's a good idea!


----------



## RWS

Hard to keep my mouth shut, having seen the next ep. But I won't spoil. Can't wait to talk about it Sunday night!


----------



## Gracie

I have to catch tidbits via youtube, so I am eager to read whatever I missed, here.


----------



## RWS

Nah, I won't spoil it. It's an excellent episode. Enjoy 

We'll talk about it soon.


----------



## Flash

Tonight ya'll will be watching Games of Thrones.

I'll be watching The A Team


----------



## bodecea

Another OMIGOD episode!  Cheering never got cut off so fast in my house!


----------



## Gracie

Ok. Fill me in!! I saw some of it on youtube. The part with the Magnificent 7, the dragon getting zapped, being pulled out and made into a blue eyed Dragon Walker. Didn't see anything else. No sansa, no arya. 

So....what else happened?


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> Another OMIGOD episode!  Cheering never got cut off so fast in my house!



The common reaction to an ice dragon:


----------



## DGS49

OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.


I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?


Come on.


It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.


Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?


Come on.


If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”


----------



## bodecea

I was not a fan of the whole deus ex machina of Uncle Benjen showing up.


----------



## bodecea

DGS49 said:


> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”


I too thought the chains were too much.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”
> 
> 
> 
> I too thought the chains were too much.
Click to expand...


Something makes me think the Night King has something like a worg, who can see the past and present. Having the ice lance of doom ready and waiting seemed way to pre-planned for me. Like them waiting out the guys on that rock in the frozen lake.


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”



I liked the episode, but didn't love it. There was too much suspended disbelief.

Gentry can run, god knows how many miles, in a few minutes! The raven could get to dragonstone in no time and then Danny can get to where they are precisely despite the fact she has never been in the North of the wall or even North of Westros within an hour. 

In Winterfell, Arya is on the attack because of the letter Sansa wrote under distress in order to save her father's life! Jesus Christ most no insane people would say "you were forced, I understand." BS storyline if you ask me.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Flash




----------



## Gracie

Have I mentioned how much I hate Sansa? I hope Arya kills her.


----------



## Montrovant

DGS49 said:


> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”



The night king is supposed to have been around for thousands of years, since the time of the children of the forest and the first men.  Perhaps the chains are some ancient relic from a former age, or perhaps they were forged by giants, who knows?

The complete abandonment of travel and timeline consistency bothered me, the chains did not.


----------



## Gracie

The chains were a WTF for me.  Why not just have the dragon fall to the ground instead of sliding down into the frozen lake? That was dumb.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> The chains were a WTF for me.  Why not just have the dragon fall to the ground instead of sliding down into the frozen lake? That was dumb.



It may have been so the undead dragon can be a surprise to the living.


----------



## RWS

DGS49 said:


> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”


I agree with you on pretty much everything. Well, I've the dragon thing down since season 1, and the walking dead.

But you hit it right on the head with these zombies being able to swim underwater (they've always avoided water, otherwise they would have swam around the wall), and suddenly (out of nowhere) have these humongous chains, all somehow perfectly linked together, to pull the poor dragon out of the water. The only explanation I can have for that, is that the Night King saw the future, and made the chains so they would be ready, but that's a lot to lug around that we've never caught a glimpse of. We never see those humongous chains any other time during the series. It's just something they made really quickly without the essential materials (unless they're ice chains, and he can form them at will).

But... I have to suspend disbelief in a show like this. He could have done some crazy Yoda shit and levitated the dragon out of the lake, and that would probably be worse.

I also allow the fast-travel necessary in the short amount of eps left. Everyone always complained about how slow it was going, and now that they have it to "The Flash" speeds, everyone else is complaining. So I'm cool with that. They need to get to the end-game.

And I agree about the Arya/Sansa stuff. They just need to sit down and talk, and they'll figure everything out... Rather than prancing and brooding. Just fucking talk! 

But still, it was an awesome episode. It was leading to what we all wanted to see, dragons vs Icemen. And the 7 samurai part at the beginning, where they're all getting to know each other, was funny as hell!

And I think the Dolphins should have picked up the Night King as their QB, rather than Jake Cutler... I wonder if he's available in my fantasy league?

I know we're all expecting some serious deep meaning to come from all this. But with 7 episodes left, they need to hurry up to the end-game.

And I like the "action" side of it, though it's definitely getting dumbed down. Fans should already have known there would be a zombie dragon. An "ice dragon" may be different though. And there's still the idea of a "stone dragon". So there may be many things still ahead of us, that will be even more deux ex machina.


----------



## RWS

So how many major characters do we have left? And how many episodes?

As major characters appearing in multiple episodes, I count Cercei, Jaime, Tyrion, Daenerys, Jon, Mormont, Devos, Gregor, Sandor, Sansa, Arya, Bran, Bronn, Brienne, Podrick, Tromund, Littlefinger, Varys, Melisandre, Theon, Yara, Meera, Jaqen, Sam, Gilly, Grew Worm, Daario, And probably a few more that i missed. That are all still alive. Oh, and the Night King, he's not alive, but counts.

Most of them have to die in the next 7 episodes. 

So I don't see season 8 slowing down any.


----------



## RWS

I want to see Varys vs Littlefinger in a battle of wits to the death


----------



## Flash

Martin invented a very rich and detailed world in his book.  A little magic was OK as were the dragons.  However, the TV series is getting farther and father way from the books and that is the reason why we get stupid stuff like the White Walkers coming up with a thousand feet or more of industrial size chains in an area that has no industrial base.


----------



## Montrovant

Some of you have wondered why the white walkers would have the giant chains with them.  Considering how travel times have been dramatically reduced lately, who says the chains had to be anywhere nearby?  Maybe the night king sent for a set of chains he knew about 1000 miles away; it would only take a day or two to bring those.


----------



## Camp

Montrovant said:


> Some of you have wondered why the white walkers would have the giant chains with them.  Considering how travel times have been dramatically reduced lately, who says the chains had to be anywhere nearby?  Maybe the night king sent for a set of chains he knew about 1000 miles away; it would only take a day or two to bring those.


Fire breathing dragons and an army of zombies, wizards, and weird gods, resurrections of the dead and magic, and folks are wondering about where some chains came from.


----------



## Montrovant

Here's the show's director admitting that the timeline was off:  GAME OF THRONES Director Alan Taylor Admits That Rescue Timeline Didn't Quite Work   At least they knew.  

Here's a fan trying to figure out if the timing was at all plausible.  The person actually does a pretty good job of creating an argument that the episode's timing wasn't terrible.....except for the question of supplies and whether the group would freeze to death.   Let's do the Math on how long it would take a Raven to get to Dragonstone • r/freefolk


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on pretty much everything. Well, I've the dragon thing down since season 1, and the walking dead.
> 
> But you hit it right on the head with these zombies being able to swim underwater (they've always avoided water, otherwise they would have swam around the wall), and suddenly (out of nowhere) have these humongous chains, all somehow perfectly linked together, to pull the poor dragon out of the water. The only explanation I can have for that, is that the Night King saw the future, and made the chains so they would be ready, but that's a lot to lug around that we've never caught a glimpse of. We never see those humongous chains any other time during the series. It's just something they made really quickly without the essential materials (unless they're ice chains, and he can form them at will).
> 
> But... I have to suspend disbelief in a show like this. He could have done some crazy Yoda shit and levitated the dragon out of the lake, and that would probably be worse.
> 
> I also allow the fast-travel necessary in the short amount of eps left. Everyone always complained about how slow it was going, and now that they have it to "The Flash" speeds, everyone else is complaining. So I'm cool with that. They need to get to the end-game.
> 
> And I agree about the Arya/Sansa stuff. They just need to sit down and talk, and they'll figure everything out... Rather than prancing and brooding. Just fucking talk!
> 
> But still, it was an awesome episode. It was leading to what we all wanted to see, dragons vs Icemen. And the 7 samurai part at the beginning, where they're all getting to know each other, was funny as hell!
> 
> And I think the Dolphins should have picked up the Night King as their QB, rather than Jake Cutler... I wonder if he's available in my fantasy league?
> 
> I know we're all expecting some serious deep meaning to come from all this. But with 7 episodes left, they need to hurry up to the end-game.
> 
> And I like the "action" side of it, though it's definitely getting dumbed down. Fans should already have known there would be a zombie dragon. An "ice dragon" may be different though. And there's still the idea of a "stone dragon". So there may be many things still ahead of us, that will be even more deux ex machina.
Click to expand...


I think you miss the point. By undead can't swim but the sure as fuck can sink. They might have sunk to the bottom attached the chain and remained down there.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## miketx

The real question is why does Cersei  want 8 inches of snow?


----------



## mamooth

Has it ever been stated on the show before that Dany can't have children? I've been told it's in the books, when the witch tells Dany that Khal Drogo will awaken "When the sun rises in the west, when the seas dry up and the mountains blow away, when your womb quickens with child". I just don't remember it being said in the TV show, and it surprised me.

There's one fan theory that Bran is the Night King, that Bran worgs back in time, gets stuck in that dude's body that the Children of the Forest stabbed, and thus becomes the Night King.


----------



## Montrovant

mamooth said:


> Has it ever been stated on the show before that Dany can't have children? I've been told it's in the books, when the witch tells Dany that Khal Drogo will awaken "When the sun rises in the west, when the seas dry up and the mountains blow away, when your womb quickens with child". I just don't remember it being said in the TV show, and it surprised me.
> 
> There's one fan theory that Bran is the Night King, that Bran worgs back in time, gets stuck in that dude's body that the Children of the Forest stabbed, and thus becomes the Night King.



I don't remember if they brought up her inability to conceive in the show.  I've read the books, so hearing it in the show didn't seem odd to me.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Some of you have wondered why the white walkers would have the giant chains with them.  Considering how travel times have been dramatically reduced lately, who says the chains had to be anywhere nearby?  Maybe the night king sent for a set of chains he knew about 1000 miles away; it would only take a day or two to bring those.


Maybe he got them from from the ocean..you know...anchor chains? From Theons people, perhaps? Isn't important, but that makes sense.


----------



## GHook93

miketx said:


> The real question is why does Cersei  want 8 inches of snow?



So that her enemies can go and get killed by the Night King and she will remain in power.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## strollingbones

she was cursed when she traded for her hubby's life....but just like the monkeys paw ..it did not go well...she cannot have a child....


----------



## mamooth

The fact that it was mentioned so prominently about how Dany can't have a child makes me now think that Dany _will_ have a child.

It's similar to the way that so many people saying "The Wall will keep us safe" has convinced me that The Wall will be coming down. TV shows and movies like to define a certain reality, and then turn it upside-down.


----------



## RWS

I read elsewhere that Cercei may be Gendry's mother. I love the idea. We all know who his father was, but to be the true-born heir of the Baratheon family? Maybe Gendry will end up being on the throne at the end of the game when all is said and done. Keep rowing...  

Or "Run, Gendry, Run"


----------



## GHook93

mamooth said:


> The fact that it was mentioned so prominently about how Dany can't have a child makes me now think that Dany _will_ have a child.
> 
> It's similar to the way that so many people saying "The Wall will keep us safe" has convinced me that The Wall will be coming down. TV shows and movies like to define a certain reality, and then turn it upside-down.



The wall is coming down early next season. My guess is By Bran passing through the wall removed the magic that prevents the white Walker from passing through it.

Predictions:
(1) Cersei and Danny make a pact to fight the white walkers, but Cersei breaks the pact and uses it as a ploy to have the Night King kills all her enemies. Which angers Jaime who marches the wall defiance.

(2) Arya is sent to King's Landing and she assassinates Cersei. The army loyal to Cersei marches north

(3) Bran reveals to Jon he is a Targaryen and can ride the dragon. He does it naturally.

(4) Prior to battle Snow beds Danny and knocks her up.

(5) Sansa finally has Littlefinger executed. Jon sends her to the Vale to quell a little Robyn's rage at killing his father figure and secure the Knights of the Vale for the battle with the undead. Robyn require Sansa hand in marriage. She agrees, but Robyn finds his way through the sky door or whatever it is called.

(6) The battle is the best ever scene on TV many die including the Mountain, Hound (to which the brothers make amends as they fight side by side), Jorah, Jaime, Daario (who comes to fight for his Queen), Beric and Euron.

(6) Snow kills the Night King, but not before he is fatally wounded.

(7) Danny takes Iron Throne with her dragons and loyalty and peace of the 7 kingdoms. Tyrion is warden of Westerlands (Castley Rock) Tormud and Briene finally end up together and become Wardens of the North under the Stark banner. Sansa has the Vale, Theron's sister is given ruler Iron Islands, Dorne is given to Dorthaki, Sam is warden of Reach (High garden and the UnSully take Stormlands (Dragonstone).



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> I read elsewhere that Cercei may be Gendry's mother. I love the idea. We all know who his father was, but to be the true-born heir of the Baratheon family? Maybe Gendry will end up being on the throne at the end of the game when all is said and done. Keep rowing...
> 
> Or "Run, Gendry, Run"



Interesting theory, but unlikely. She didn't want a son of Robert so she hide the pregnancy, had Gendry in secrecy and then cast him to the peasants. However she more than likely would have taken some medieval poison to abort the baby.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

DGS49 said:


> OK, I can’t deny that I will continue to watch GoT until its eventual end, but with the episode aired last night on August 20, the writers have gone too far with the magic shidt.
> 
> 
> I am reluctantly willing to believe in dragons, and in an army of zombies, but one must draw a line somewhere.  Zombies who have the ability to swim under freezing water with no equipment and attach ungodly heavy chains to a dead dragon so that a million or so of their comrades can drag the dragon corpse to dry ground?  And their Master can touch it with his magic twanger and give it renewed life?  Where, exactly did they get those chains – the links of which would have been too large to forge in that era?  And there would have been no purpose on that planet to have such chains anyway?  They just had the chains sitting around in a warehouse someplace?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> It was near farcical anyway, and the writers have just crossed the gap from near-unbelievable to laughable.
> 
> 
> Other aspects of the story are also devolving into silliness.  Journeys that used to take months are now done in a couple of days.  The message from the stranded “heroes” north of the wall to Danaeris travelled faster than e-mail, for Christ sake.  Arya turns on Sansa and doesn’t realize that the letter to their brother was coerced?  She threatens to blackmail Sansa?
> 
> 
> Come on.
> 
> 
> If GRRM went along with this – which undoubtedly he did – he is just getting tired of the whole thing and wants to end it.  This last bit of writing goes beyond creative and hits “don’t-give-a-shit.”


Writers are kicking it up a notch

Loving it


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Some of you have wondered why the white walkers would have the giant chains with them.  Considering how travel times have been dramatically reduced lately, who says the chains had to be anywhere nearby?  Maybe the night king sent for a set of chains he knew about 1000 miles away; it would only take a day or two to bring those.



The chains were stolen 2000 years ago in a great battle against the ancestors of the seven kingdoms. The chains were originally used to contain dragons of whom there were many

It is all fantasy.....who really cares about chains?


----------



## RWS

My prediction, Arya is dead and Jaqen (sp?) wears her face.


----------



## Gracie

Jon has to kill Bran because Bran is the King White Walker.
Arya kills Sansa because Sansa is a selfish bitch and I hate her.
Dany and Jon adopt kids left orphans since Dany cannot have kids but she finally hooks up with Jorah.
Cersei is given to The Mountain as a gift. He uses her like a houseslave.
Tryrion takes over a shitload of kingdoms.
Little Finger goes thru the moondoor by the hand of Varys.
The ice dragon is magically returned to normal by the red witch who hooks up with Jaime, lol.
Brienne and Tormund get hitched and they have monster kids that kick ass.

I know. Wishful thinking.


----------



## RWS

"Dany and Jon adopt kids left orphans since Dany cannot have kids but she finally hooks up with Jorah."

I like that one! Jorah should be with Dany! He deserves it!

That's what I'm shipping for! 

"Brienne and Tormund get hitched and they have monster kids that kick ass."

That'll take 2 more episodes at this pace.


----------



## Flash

Tonight here in Florida we will be watching Games of Thrones.

In Houston they will be watching


----------



## strollingbones

o that is so horrible......i snorted however


----------



## BlackFlag

The Dragon and the Wolf time motherfuckers


----------



## Flash

Screwing his aunt, huh?  At least it is not his sister.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

GHook93 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it was mentioned so prominently about how Dany can't have a child makes me now think that Dany _will_ have a child.
> 
> It's similar to the way that so many people saying "The Wall will keep us safe" has convinced me that The Wall will be coming down. TV shows and movies like to define a certain reality, and then turn it upside-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is coming down early next season. My guess is By Bran passing through the wall removed the magic that prevents the white Walker from passing through it.
> 
> Predictions:
> (1) Cersei and Danny make a pact to fight the white walkers, but Cersei breaks the pact and uses it as a ploy to have the Night King kills all her enemies. Which angers Jaime who marches the wall defiance.
> 
> (2) Arya is sent to King's Landing and she assassinates Cersei. The army loyal to Cersei marches north
> 
> (3) Bran reveals to Jon he is a Targaryen and can ride the dragon. He does it naturally.
> 
> (4) Prior to battle Snow beds Danny and knocks her up.
> 
> (5) Sansa finally has Littlefinger executed. Jon sends her to the Vale to quell a little Robyn's rage at killing his father figure and secure the Knights of the Vale for the battle with the undead. Robyn require Sansa hand in marriage. She agrees, but Robyn finds his way through the sky door or whatever it is called.
> 
> (6) The battle is the best ever scene on TV many die including the Mountain, Hound (to which the brothers make amends as they fight side by side), Jorah, Jaime, Daario (who comes to fight for his Queen), Beric and Euron.
> 
> (6) Snow kills the Night King, but not before he is fatally wounded.
> 
> (7) Danny takes Iron Throne with her dragons and loyalty and peace of the 7 kingdoms. Tyrion is warden of Westerlands (Castley Rock) Tormud and Briene finally end up together and become Wardens of the North under the Stark banner. Sansa has the Vale, Theron's sister is given ruler Iron Islands, Dorne is given to Dorthaki, Sam is warden of Reach (High garden and the UnSully take Stormlands (Dragonstone).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


^ fucking nailed it


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it was mentioned so prominently about how Dany can't have a child makes me now think that Dany _will_ have a child.
> 
> It's similar to the way that so many people saying "The Wall will keep us safe" has convinced me that The Wall will be coming down. TV shows and movies like to define a certain reality, and then turn it upside-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall is coming down early next season. My guess is By Bran passing through the wall removed the magic that prevents the white Walker from passing through it.
> 
> Predictions:
> (1) Cersei and Danny make a pact to fight the white walkers, but Cersei breaks the pact and uses it as a ploy to have the Night King kills all her enemies. Which angers Jaime who marches the wall defiance.
> 
> (2) Arya is sent to King's Landing and she assassinates Cersei. The army loyal to Cersei marches north
> 
> (3) Bran reveals to Jon he is a Targaryen and can ride the dragon. He does it naturally.
> 
> (4) Prior to battle Snow beds Danny and knocks her up.
> 
> (5) Sansa finally has Littlefinger executed. Jon sends her to the Vale to quell a little Robyn's rage at killing his father figure and secure the Knights of the Vale for the battle with the undead. Robyn require Sansa hand in marriage. She agrees, but Robyn finds his way through the sky door or whatever it is called.
> 
> (6) The battle is the best ever scene on TV many die including the Mountain, Hound (to which the brothers make amends as they fight side by side), Jorah, Jaime, Daario (who comes to fight for his Queen), Beric and Euron.
> 
> (6) Snow kills the Night King, but not before he is fatally wounded.
> 
> (7) Danny takes Iron Throne with her dragons and loyalty and peace of the 7 kingdoms. Tyrion is warden of Westerlands (Castley Rock) Tormud and Briene finally end up together and become Wardens of the North under the Stark banner. Sansa has the Vale, Theron's sister is given ruler Iron Islands, Dorne is given to Dorthaki, Sam is warden of Reach (High garden and the UnSully take Stormlands (Dragonstone).
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^ fucking nailed it
Click to expand...


I hope Arya kills Cersei 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Let me get this straight. If the Night King didn't get the dragon he wouldn't have been able to take down the wall. So that recovery and rescue mission was a really bad idea!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

Rest in Pieces Littlefinger


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlackFlag

*SPOILER ALERT!!!!1!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


OH SHIT!!1!!1 THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS MOTHERFUCKING AEGON TARGARYEN VI !!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!








*R + L =  Aegon of House Targaryen, the Sixth of His Name, King of the Andals and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm.  Rightful Heir to the Iron Throne!*


----------



## BlackFlag

The White Wolf


----------



## BlackFlag

Jonathan Sneaux/Aegon Targaryen VI and his sexy Aunt/Wife Daenerys Targaryen are the Song of Ice and Fire


----------



## BlackFlag




----------



## MikeK

Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.

I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.

No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.

Anyway, when does the next season start?

One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.


----------



## BlackFlag

MikeK said:


> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.


You've got 6 90 minute GoT episodes left, my friend.  Sadly, they're well over a year, possibly 2, away.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.


2019 is the next season 8.


----------



## BlackFlag

Gracie said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is the next season 8.
Click to expand...

Could be sooner.  We can hope.

And now our watch begins.


----------



## Gracie

Nope. Martin said 2019.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Season 8 will be the last season.  

Jon Snow is a Targaryn.  Which means he is a dragon and impervious to fire.  The dragon recognized him right off.   Two dragons, two Targaryns.  Jon will ride the other dragon into battle.

Very interesting.  Especially since the white king took down the wall.


----------



## Gracie

There will be knock off storylines that HBO has already snagged. So, when GoT is over...it really won't be. HBO will see to that. 
None of the knock offs (5 of them) will have the characters of GoT, but it will be the same world. Kinda like LOTR's...the Hobbit told a back story but with a few of the same characters of LOTR. HBO's new series will be other people's stories.


----------



## Gracie

HBO Preps 'Game of Thrones' Spin-Off Series With George R.R. Martin


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile....


----------



## Gracie

#GameOfThrones hashtag on Twitter

Some funny stuff over there, lol.


----------



## RWS

Jon is definitely impervious to cold, not sure about fire yet. I mean, you don't get into the water for a length of time in freezing ice water, and get to swim out of it and not have to take your clothes off to immediately dry off. That's Survivorman 101.  So he can't be killed by cold, question is whether he can be killed by fire. My bet is both don't hurt him due to his lineage. 

But what a great episode!!!!!! Wow... I thoroughly enjoyed that!! I really want to watch it again tomorrow (today), before I comment further. But that was probably the best episode yet. The drama was so high-tension during the first half, almost had Cleganebowl. And the 2nd half delivered equally. 

Sucks that it's gonna take almost 2 years for the next season... But that was the way to end season 7!!! I loved it!


----------



## Flash

BlackFlag said:


> *SPOILER ALERT!!!!1!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> OH SHIT!!1!!1 THIS MOTHERFUCKER IS MOTHERFUCKING AEGON TARGARYEN VI !!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *R + L =  Aegon of House Targaryen, the Sixth of His Name, King of the Andals and the First Men, Lord of the Seven Kingdoms and Protector of the Realm.  Rightful Heir to the Iron Throne!*




*This is my brother Aegon, this is my other brother Aegon.*


----------



## DGS49

Do you believe in Magic?

Do you believe in dragons who not only can fly and breathe fire, but can breathe fire indefinitely, with no need to re-fuel or re-charge in any way?

Do you believe in a dead-zombie-dragon who can breathe fire SO HOT that it can melt a wall that is not only 700 feet high, but also AT LEAST 100 feet thick?  And I don't mean stand in one spot and go at it to melt one section of the ice, but to melt this 100-foot thick wall while merely flying past it?  That be some HOT motherfucking flames!

Do you believe in an army of let's say 100,000 utterly fearless zombies who are totally controlled by one guy, who never need to eat, drink, sleep, or stop to take a piss?  [a field general's dream, to be sure]  Really?

What's the expression?  "Jump the shark"?

There must be a limit to the writer's expectation that the reader (viewer) will suspend his/her disbelief, and these writers have gone waaaaaaaay past that limit.  It is an entertaining farce at this point.


----------



## Flash

James Breakwell *✔* @XplodingUnicorn 


Jon Snow: I don't have a condom.

Daenerys Targaryen: Don't worry. I'm on a witch's curse.


 11:14 PM - Aug 27, 2017


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> #GameOfThrones hashtag on Twitter
> 
> Some funny stuff over there, lol.



*Joe Haggerty*‏Verified account @HackswithHaggs 14h14 hours ago

We're going to rebuild the Wall, and the Night King is paying for it"

Had me laughing for 5 minutes!!!


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> Do you believe in Magic?
> 
> Do you believe in dragons who not only can fly and breathe fire, but can breathe fire indefinitely, with no need to re-fuel or re-charge in any way?
> 
> Do you believe in a dead-zombie-dragon who can breathe fire SO HOT that it can melt a wall that is not only 700 feet high, but also AT LEAST 100 feet thick?  And I don't mean stand in one spot and go at it to melt one section of the ice, but to melt this 100-foot thick wall while merely flying past it?  That be some HOT motherfucking flames!
> 
> Do you believe in an army of let's say 100,000 utterly fearless zombies who are totally controlled by one guy, who never need to eat, drink, sleep, or stop to take a piss?  [a field general's dream, to be sure]  Really?
> 
> What's the expression?  "Jump the shark"?
> 
> There must be a limit to the writer's expectation that the reader (viewer) will suspend his/her disbelief, and these writers have gone waaaaaaaay past that limit.  It is an entertaining farce at this point.



Um this is the fantasy genre that means reality is infinitely bent? Jump the shark? Um not even close! Season 6 was better, but it was still a great season nonetheless. I am just upset there are only 7 episode left! [emoji26]

This show will not jump the shark! It will be a classic show. In my opinion the best ever and second place isn't even close.

Ratings do not mean a show has not jumped the shark (see the walking dead), but it's ratings are unreal!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

BlackFlag said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got 6 90 minute GoT episodes left, my friend.  Sadly, they're well over a year, possibly 2, away.
Click to expand...


2 yrs away? Seriously WTF


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> Jon is definitely impervious to cold, not sure about fire yet. I mean, you don't get into the water for a length of time in freezing ice water, and get to swim out of it and not have to take your clothes off to immediately dry off. That's Survivorman 101.  So he can't be killed by cold, question is whether he can be killed by fire. My bet is both don't hurt him due to his lineage.
> 
> But what a great episode!!!!!! Wow... I thoroughly enjoyed that!! I really want to watch it again tomorrow (today), before I comment further. But that was probably the best episode yet. The drama was so high-tension during the first half, almost had Cleganebowl. And the 2nd half delivered equally.
> 
> Sucks that it's gonna take almost 2 years for the next season... But that was the way to end season 7!!! I loved it!



I'm pretty sure his surviving after the dip in icewater was just poor writing.  

I also don't think that all Targaryans are immune to fire.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> Let me get this straight. If the Night King didn't get the dragon he wouldn't have been able to take down the wall. So that recovery and rescue mission was a really bad idea!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



It was ridiculous

The captured living dead was ignored by Cersei......let the others fight

The Dragon tears down the wall

Bad trade


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in Magic?
> 
> Do you believe in dragons who not only can fly and breathe fire, but can breathe fire indefinitely, with no need to re-fuel or re-charge in any way?
> 
> Do you believe in a dead-zombie-dragon who can breathe fire SO HOT that it can melt a wall that is not only 700 feet high, but also AT LEAST 100 feet thick?  And I don't mean stand in one spot and go at it to melt one section of the ice, but to melt this 100-foot thick wall while merely flying past it?  That be some HOT motherfucking flames!
> 
> Do you believe in an army of let's say 100,000 utterly fearless zombies who are totally controlled by one guy, who never need to eat, drink, sleep, or stop to take a piss?  [a field general's dream, to be sure]  Really?
> 
> What's the expression?  "Jump the shark"?
> 
> There must be a limit to the writer's expectation that the reader (viewer) will suspend his/her disbelief, and these writers have gone waaaaaaaay past that limit.  It is an entertaining farce at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um this is the fantasy genre that means reality is infinitely bent? Jump the shark? Um not even close! Season 6 was better, but it was still a great season nonetheless. I am just upset there are only 7 episode left! [emoji26]
> 
> This show will not jump the shark! It will be a classic show. In my opinion the best ever and second place isn't even close.
> 
> Ratings do not mean a show has not jumped the shark (see the walking dead), but it's ratings are unreal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Agree...GOT has been the best TV show ever.....quite an accomplishment

If it were a movie.......it may still be the best


----------



## rightwinger

BlackFlag said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is the next season 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be sooner.  We can hope.
> 
> And now our watch begins.
Click to expand...

HBO thinks......we end this thing, all our subscribers drop off


----------



## Gracie

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is the next season 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be sooner.  We can hope.
> 
> And now our watch begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HBO thinks......we end this thing, all our subscribers drop off
Click to expand...

Nope. HBO is ready for another show in the same world but with different people. Fans will not be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Gracie

Wouldn't it be a hoot if they did a show about Brienne and Tormunds monster children all grown up and in the future?


----------



## Flash




----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones can induce paranoia.  No one can be trusted and no one is who they think they are, or used to be, and no matter what you are convinced is going to happen, or just did happen, doesn't or won't.
> 
> I was misled into thinking tonight's episode was the end of the series.  So at around 10:15 with only ten minutes to go I was in a quandary wondering what the hell was going on.  Only ten more minutes to kill Cerci, to catch up with the prick who ran off with the castrated guy's sister, to get even for killing the dragon and avoid being burned by its zombie incarnation, and on and on.  There wasn't enough time for anything.  It wasn't until the last two minutes that I finally realized this wasn't the final episode -- just this season's final episode.
> 
> No point in trying to figure out what's coming because based on all that's happened so far it wouldn't surprise me if John Snow who isn't John Snow hooks up with Cerci and Arya gets it on with the little guy.
> 
> Anyway, when does the next season start?
> 
> One last thought:  it was good to see the sneaky bastard, Littlefinger, switched off.  But it was too quick.  He deserved something more slow and imaginative.
> 
> 
> 
> 2019 is the next season 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be sooner.  We can hope.
> 
> And now our watch begins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HBO thinks......we end this thing, all our subscribers drop off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. HBO is ready for another show in the same world but with different people. Fans will not be going anywhere anytime soon.
Click to expand...

I think HBO will wait until the new show is fully taped before they end the original

Though I hate it......I think 2019 is realistic
Keep your subscribers waiting


----------



## Gracie

Flash said:


> View attachment 146474


No, Sam is an asshole. He took credit for what Gilly found.


----------



## BlackFlag

Shit I was wrong earlier!  He's actually 7th of his name! 






SPLOOOOOOOSH MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RWS

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon is definitely impervious to cold, not sure about fire yet. I mean, you don't get into the water for a length of time in freezing ice water, and get to swim out of it and not have to take your clothes off to immediately dry off. That's Survivorman 101.  So he can't be killed by cold, question is whether he can be killed by fire. My bet is both don't hurt him due to his lineage.
> 
> But what a great episode!!!!!! Wow... I thoroughly enjoyed that!! I really want to watch it again tomorrow (today), before I comment further. But that was probably the best episode yet. The drama was so high-tension during the first half, almost had Cleganebowl. And the 2nd half delivered equally.
> 
> Sucks that it's gonna take almost 2 years for the next season... But that was the way to end season 7!!! I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure his surviving after the dip in icewater was just poor writing.
> 
> I also don't think that all Targaryans are immune to fire.
Click to expand...


You may be 100% right! Only Dany has been tested in that regard, and Jon may be just poor writing. It's gonna take a long time to find out.


----------



## Slash

Gracie said:


> Nope. HBO is ready for another show in the same world but with different people. Fans will not be going anywhere anytime soon.



I've heard they are leaning towards the prequels, which really isn't a big draw for me since you know where things are going to end up.  Like Star Wars.  Even if they were written better, you still know little Anakin will end up going to the dark side, so there's no real drama building when he's tempted.  The surprise isn't what's going to happen, but how it will happen.  I'm just personally not a prequel fan.  The 70's planet of the apes prequels, Prometheus, Scorpion King, some of the Hannibal movies...

So if they do that prequel bit, I hope they stay away from the stories we know well.  Maybe focus on Dorne or the Dothraki, or the rise of the slavers or something.   I would almost rather see a post-GOT series spinoff.  Maybe taking a current minor character to become the leader of the Knights Watch and his rebuilding up there?  Be it Jorah Mormont, Gendry, Edd, Grey Worm, Bronn or Jaime.  No matter who wins, you have one.   Someone taking the job, or someone with a banishment promotion.  Brienne being the first female lord commander?  Lets face it, most of the guys on that show aren't going to get paid going forward what they would leading a spinoff.  

Something like what Frasier was to Cheers rather than what Caprica was to Battlestar Galactica.


----------

